# Zu viel des Guten



## Graustar (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads. 
Aber wenn man solche Erfahrungen macht das man sich einer Heroischen Gruppe anschließt und dann in der Instanz ein Hunter im Fight 900dps macht und damit nur knapp über dem Heiler liegt, sein Pet nur neben ihm steht weil er vielleicht denkt es sei ein Begleiter, dann kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.
Den nächsten den man anschaut hat auch nur alles mit maximal 187 Itemlevel und mittendrin prankt ein 213er aus dem Heroischen Ulduar. Wo führt das hin? Das jeder frische in Zukunft Anspruch auf Ulduar Gruppen haben möchte? Kann man den überhaupt noch etwas rdm machen?
Also wenn das so weiter geht, dann braucht man sich auch nicht wundern das die Instanzen immer mehr Aussterben. Mir vergeht auch langsam die Lust an diesem Spiel, wobei ich dies immer sehr gern gemacht habe und auch nichts dagegen hatt in Ini´s oder im Raid zu Wipen. Aber eine gewisse Balance sollte schon sein denke ich mal.
LG


----------



## HappyChaos (22. Juni 2009)

Mach PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder spiel Pacman,habs letztens auf XBox 360 gezockt (war in der Verpackung dabei). Hat irre Fun gemacht.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

Gewöhn dich dran! GENAU DAS ist die Zukunft von Wow!

Ich sags immer und immer wieder! Aber das will NOCH keiner hören... egal!

Dieser Thread wird wohl recht schnell geschlossen werden weil einige Leute nicht sachlich diskutieren können sondern gleich wieder groß brüllen:

"Schonwieder so ein Heultread!! Nur weil die Progamer den Casuals keine Epics gönnen!!"

schade drum! Hätte man sich echt mal drüber unterhalten sollen....


----------



## Kramak (22. Juni 2009)

Hunter... Hero... 900 DPS... das kenne ich iwo her, ach ja mein letzter Turm run -.- meine fresse ich frage mich manchmal was die machen. Selbst ein Kumpel schaft mit seinem Grün-Blau equipten Hunter knappe 1700 dps. Jaja Blizz sollte dafür sorgen das man wieder Ruf braucht um in Heros zu dürfen.

Gruß
Kramak

@ über mir: wegen solchen Leuten wie dir kann man solche Themen nicht mehr normal Diskutieren, also Troll dich.


----------



## Teradas (22. Juni 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Mach PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oder Tetris :-)
Ne,ich weiß nicht,ich find das halb so schlimm 1,3- 1,6k in Heros reicht.
Wenn der Tank die Aggro hat und der Heiler nicht zu doof ist zu Heilen(Tank sollte dafür Critimmun sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

),dann passt alles,wenn die DD's 1,2-1,6k Dps machen.
Das ist aber auch mit Blau/Grünem Equip zu schaffen.
Und dein 900DPS Fall da ist glaube ich etwas übertrieben....Sorry!


----------



## Anduris (22. Juni 2009)

Naja, leicht genug sind die inis auf jeden Fall. 
Sehe es aber auch nicht gern wenn sich jemand mit grünem gear in ne Hero traut.. ich selbst würde das auf keinen Fall machen.
Full blau geht natürlich, aber mit grünem Gear niemals!

@-Migu- MIMIMI / SPAM-Post NUMMER 6.312.973!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alpirìh (22. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir als Tank den Hintern aufgerissen, um Herotauglich zu werden. Hab neun Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und ne Menge Kohle für mein Equip ausgegeben. Finanziert durch Wochenendquesten oder Daylies, da ich nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin.
Mich wurmt es auch, dass einige meinen, sich nur ziehen lassen zu müssen. So richtig arbeiten tut keiner mehr. Und wenn mal Anstrengungen von nöten sind, sei es durch wipen oder anspruchsvollere Quest; hauen die Leute ab, oder du findest erst niemanden.

Soll mir egal sein. Das ganze Geheule in der letzten Zeit nervt nur noch. Ich dreh meine Runden, schau auf meine eigenen Chars und versuch einfach nur etwas Spass zu haben. Soll jeder so spielen, wie er es für richtig hällt. Ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ich auch viele unbequeme Dinge in Kauf genommen habe, um meinen Main zu dem zu machen, was er jetzt ist. Sicherlich noch keine Endcontent-Rüssi, aber ich bin stolz drauf. Ich hab mir nichts schenken lassen.


----------



## Mofeist (22. Juni 2009)

war vorher auch mit 2 Blaue teilweise epic equipten leuten occulus hero und die waren noch nie hero in der instance. Sie haben auch jeweils ein teil bekommen was sie gebrauchen konnten. Haben sich vor den Bossen die taktik im /p gut durchgelesen und sind wipefrei durchgekommen. Lief besser als mit vielen full epixx roxxorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (22. Juni 2009)

900-DPS-Hunter ist übertrieben? Mit Nichten!
Mein Highlight, in meiner ganzen Zeit in WoW, war ein Schurke (Ja, natürlich ein Blutelf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) der in Burg Utgarde sage und schreibe 450 dps geschafft hat.
Fragt mich nicht wie, allein mit Autohit sollte mehr drin sein. 
Sein Equip war großteils Blau, mit dem ein oder anderen grün dazwischen.

Da kann man sich über jeden afk-Jäger mit 900 dps freuen.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gewöhn dich dran! GENAU DAS ist die Zukunft von Wow!
> 
> Ich sags immer und immer wieder! Aber das will NOCH keiner hören... egal!
> 
> ...



Zukunft von WoW... Nunja... Wenns mim nächsten Add-On so weiter läuft... hab ich echt kb mehr...
der content is ernsthaft lächerlich, ich weis noch wie mir zu bc wipen spaß machte oO
Wo ist sowas heute? Spaß am Raid gibts nimmer, kaum noch herrausforderungen etc...


----------



## Steipilz (22. Juni 2009)

ich war schon in heros da hatten die 700dps... war glaube nen hexchen. also das sind halt einfach spieler die ihren char nett beherrschen, stört mich persönlich wenig da ichs mehr ampsant statt störend finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads.
> ...



DU bist mit lvl 80 natürlich nicht sofort in die erste HC ini rein.
DU hattest mit lvl 80 natürlich sofort full epic.

Wieviele Threads sollte es denn noch geben? Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, hört einfach auf anstatt in irgendwelchen Threads mimimi zu posten.


----------



## meerp (22. Juni 2009)

Was ist daran so schlimm mit blau/grünen gear Heros zu gehen?
Ruf bekommt man mit dem Wappen-system so am angenehmsten und die Heros haben keine Ansprüche.
Es ist schlimm genug das nun neunmalkluge mit ihrem DPS herkommen. Was kommt als nächstes?
"Suchen 2 DDs für HDB-HERO bitte nur full epic und mind 3k DPS"

Oh man mit diesem Gedanke bye

mfg Meerp


----------



## Teradas (22. Juni 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> 900-DPS-Hunter ist übertrieben? Mit Nichten!
> Mein Highlight, in meiner ganzen Zeit in WoW, war ein Schurke (Ja, natürlich ein Blutelf
> 
> 
> ...


Ist noch gar nichts...
Hatte bei Emalon nen 780 Dps Schurken,ich als Tank hatte ja sogar 1,3k


----------



## kowye123 (22. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> DU bist mit lvl 80 natürlich nicht sofort in die erste HC ini rein.
> DU hattest mit lvl 80 natürlich sofort full epic.
> 
> Wieviele Threads sollte es denn noch geben? Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, hört einfach auf anstatt in irgendwelchen Threads mimimi zu posten.




mimimimimi !! 
!
!!
!!!!!


----------



## Tyraila (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads.
> ...





wennns dir nicht passt. lösch dein acc und hör auf zu spielen.
was möchtst du erwarten? jetzt braucht man selbst für naxx 10er eq  und erfahrung und woher bekommt man lila eq fürn anfang ? genau aus hc´s .. denk mal logisch nach ..


----------



## shikki (22. Juni 2009)

gibt auch spieler, die merken selber, dass sie nicht so gut spielen. und es liegt nicht immer am equip. neulich hat bei uns in der gruppe einer nachgefragt, was er denn besser machen könnte. durch das schnelle leveln und die teilweise schlechte gruppenlage war er eben noch nicht in so vielen instanzen. nachdem wir ihn an einen "fachmann" verwiesen haben, war eine deutliche besserung sichtbar und ich denke, wenn derjenige weiter dran arbeitet, wird er auch mehr aus dem char im gruppenspiel rausholen. gibt halt so leute. 

ich reg mich weniger über solche auf, als über leute, die nur am rumprollen/rumnörgeln/stress machen/dummlabern sind. solange sich die gruppe ohne grossartige wipes durchschlägt, ist mir ein low-dpsler relativ egal. viele sind ja schon so überequippt für heros, dass sie das gut kompensieren können und auch in ner instanz wie naxx fällt es nicht weiter auf, wenn man ein paar leute quasi durchschleift, auch wenn diese dadurch wahrscheinlich nicht besser spielen lernen.


----------



## OMGlooool (22. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Oder Tetris :-)
> Ne,ich weiß nicht,ich find das halb so schlimm 1,3- 1,6k in Heros reicht.
> Wenn der Tank die Aggro hat und der Heiler nicht zu doof ist zu Heilen(Tank sollte dafür Critimmun sein
> 
> ...



nein das ist nicht übertrieben. Schon mehrmals erlebt.
selbst vor emalon und Ulduar schrecken die low- dps- monster nicht zurück!


----------



## Graustar (22. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> DU bist mit lvl 80 natürlich nicht sofort in die erste HC ini rein.
> DU hattest mit lvl 80 natürlich sofort full epic.
> 
> Wieviele Threads sollte es denn noch geben? Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, hört einfach auf anstatt in irgendwelchen Threads mimimi zu posten.



nein,
so wie heute manche rein gehen das hät ich mich nicht getraut. Da würd ich mir echt Blöd vorkommen. Man kann sich Dinge fertigen lassen oder für Ruf kaufen. 
Das hat auch nichts mit mimimi zu tun, aber leider sind manche im Forum so konstruktiv wie im Spiel. Einfach Stumpfsinnig was von sich geben.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juni 2009)

*** ***

Meine Damen und Herren!

Mit Freude möchte ich ihn einen Verfechter der "Warum soll nicht jeder sofort alles in Wow sehen??"-Verfechter präsentieren!

Ausgestattet mit rethorisch geschickt plazierten Argumenten legt er schon fast ein philosophisches Feingefühl bei der Auswahl seiner Wörter zu Tage!

Ja man merkt sofort, dass für ihn Wow nur ein Zeitvertreib ist in dem er Herausforderungen sucht und es nicht verstehen kann, dass ProGamer so Itemgeil sind!

Auch seine Verteidigung, das man einfach die normalen Instanzen ausläßt und mit praktisch null Schaden in eine Hero geht ist nicht nur klar erkennbar sondern auch unbestritten!

Und das schönste Sahnehäubchen zum Schluß! Zitat: ".._solche menschen wie dich hasse ich einfach._" Wie emotional wichtig muß es einer Person sein, mit schlechtem Equip, ohne jegliche Anforderungen bis in den "Endcontent" zu kommen das er schon beginnt, andere Menschen zu hassen! Wenn sie dagegen sprechen?

So! WER braucht jetzt in Wow eine Bestätigung und ist Itemgeil?

Nicht alle Casuals aber der bestimmt!

Und ich würde GERNE wieder CC einsetzen und Questreihen für Instanzen machen bei denen ich Geschichten verfolge! DENN DAS WAR EINMAL DAS SPIEL!! Zumindestens ein Teil. Aber anscheinend wurde der SchwarzwälderKirschkuchen auf eine mächtige Kirsche reduziert. Weil die halt am besten geschmeckt hat....


----------



## tyrokz (22. Juni 2009)

es gibt auch haufenweise casuals die progamer sind weil:
!tooltip lesen!
aber manchen ist es ja schon zuviel arbeit 1 woche zu farmen um 1 epic zu bekommen.
btw da reichen auch 2 stunden am tag


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (22. Juni 2009)

Naja, wie stattet man sich sonst aus außer in Heros? Naxx kann man in grün ja wohl kaum gehen oder? Aber nartürlich gilt wie in jeder Inze (ich schließe hierbei auch DM und HDW nicht aus), man muss sein bestes geben um Erfolg zu haben


----------



## Maladin (22. Juni 2009)

Bleibt bitte sachlich.

Flames und Offtopic gelöscht

/wink maladin


----------



## Teradas (22. Juni 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> nein das ist nicht übertrieben. Schon mehrmals erlebt.
> selbst vor emalon und Ulduar schrecken die low- dps- monster nicht zurück!


Da hast du recht,da ich ja auchmal einen 780 Dps Schurken da gesehen habe...
Aber ich verstehe sowas nicht,da man als Jäger eine Rota hat auch wenn man /Blau/Grün Equipt ist,macht man mit der Rota schon 1,5k+


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (22. Juni 2009)

Ach die heutigen Heros sind so ''schwer'' wie früher die non Heroics, da kann man auch grün blau equipt rein. Durch die Heros equipt man sich für den Raid und da braucht es nicht gross epische Ausrüstung.


----------



## Tharinn (22. Juni 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> war vorher auch mit 2 Blaue teilweise epic equipten leuten occulus hero und die waren noch nie hero in der instance. Sie haben auch jeweils ein teil bekommen was sie gebrauchen konnten. Haben sich vor den Bossen die taktik im /p gut durchgelesen und sind wipefrei durchgekommen. Lief besser als mit vielen full epixx roxxorn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich glaube nicht, dass das die Leute waren über die sich der TE aufgeregt hat. Es geht um Leute der Gattung: Kein Equip, keine Ahnung, kein Lernvermögen / Lernwillen ...


----------



## Lemax474 (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> prankt ein 213er aus dem Heroischen Ulduar.



flame on : 213 ist naxx hero oder maly oder obsi 25 oder t7.5

flame off

Ja es ist kacke mit leuten die unter 1400dps fahren in ne hero zu gehen und die dadruch zuziehen, bei gildenleuten finde ich jedoch dass das geht.
Außerdem find ich es lustig bei gildenleuten wenn sie frisch 80 sind mit in ne ini zu nehmen und dann die zu (spaß)flamen dass sie hinterm tank sind.
btw. Ema 25 tank hat den ganzen raid vollgeheult weil er mit 4.4k dps 3ter war...


----------



## Frozo (22. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ja auch einen Dualwire (oder wie man das schreibt) DK. Ich weiss 2h is bessa...
Wie dem auch sei
War letztens auch hero... Is klar das DK ned soooo viel dmg auf einzelne mobs macht (ned so wie pala...)
Naja dann habi auf einzelnem mob ca 2k dps auch lächerlich mit full epic... -.-
kommt ein total grüner pala... turm hero... am ende der ini hatte der ne dps von 3k... man bin ich dann blöd dagestanden
(pala hatte ne waffe von level 74)
Ich weiss ned wie der das gemacht hat kann auch sein das ich ein noob bin aber trotzdemm.... von mangelnder DPs kannich eigentlich nie klagen ...
Selbst heilern wirds inzwischen langweilig wenn man mit full t8.5 tanks in heros geht...
aber hatte auchshcon nen hunter dabei auch shcon 1-2 t7.5 teile mit sage und schreibe 1.5k dps... der hat sogar noch oft Salve draufgeknallt... 
Es ist recht ausbalanciert zwischen total OP und dps zum wegschmeissen...
Eifach drauf achten dasde nen Pala dabei hast...


----------



## hordentod (22. Juni 2009)

ich kann ihn verstehen ich hab als tank auch SEHR viel g ausgeben nur um crit immun zu werden da seh ichs au net 

ein einen durch ne hero zu ziehen

@ dem über mir : ich hab mitm hunter naxx25er uldu 25er eq und fahr au nur ne dps von 3,8k in hero raids ka wo ran das liegt


----------



## shikki (22. Juni 2009)

zum thema "hinterm tank"
ich habe lange restoschami gespielt, wollte aber mit dem dualspec gern auf ele umsteigen. anfangs fehlte mir einfach das equip und ich war teilweise etwas planlos, weil mein augenmerk immer noch zu sehr auf der gruppe war und ich versucht war, die leute zu heilen, statt schaden zu machen. hab auch nicht immer gleich das richtige ziel ins target gekriegt, von ner rota sprech ich gar nicht erst... und ja, ich lag teilweise hinterm tank. dennoch haben mich die leute ermutigt weiter zu machen. bin zwar immer noch nicht 100% ele equipt, aber inzwischen klappt es mit dem damage. 
wenn mich in random gruppen jemand blöd angemacht hätte, dass ich mit dem damage, den ich mache zu hause bleiben kann, dann hätte ich es sicher früher oder später gelassen. man kann auch erstmal versuchen zu hinterfragen, wo denn nun die probleme bei den leuten liegen, statt sich aufzuregen, dass da nichts kommt. wenn es sich nicht bessert, ist es sicher angebracht, zu sagen "oh man, das wird nicht." 
aber gerade in random-gruppen kennt man meist die hintergründe gar nicht und sollte es vermeiden, sich ein urteil zu bilden. dafür ist es random. man weiss vorher nicht unbedingt, was man kriegt. wen das stört, der sollte es eben vermeiden, random zu gehen.


----------



## Anduris (22. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> DU bist mit lvl 80 natürlich nicht sofort in die erste HC ini rein.
> DU hattest mit lvl 80 natürlich sofort full epic.
> 
> Wieviele Threads sollte es denn noch geben? Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, hört einfach auf anstatt in irgendwelchen Threads mimimi zu posten.


Wenn man SKILL hat geht man mit grünem gear nicht in heros.
Man sollte Inis immer dem Stand seines gear anpassen.


----------



## Reo_MC (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads.
> ...



Wie willste als Heiler 900 DPS machen :S


----------



## Redryujin (22. Juni 2009)

War früher auch schon so in BC Zeiten. Als ich meinen Priester auf 70 hatte fand ich so gut wie keine Gruppen für ne Normalinze auf 70. Das war so halbes Jahr vor dem neuen Add on wotlk.

Wie ich meinen Magier auf 70 hatte war halbes bis dreivieltel jahr nach erscheinen von BC gingen viele in Normalinzen. Heros war da nicht viel los. Das waren noch Zeiten da gabs keine Streiteren wegen Equip.

Heute ist es schon wirklich unverschämt was manche Leute hier abziehen. Warum gleich hero? 
Grund: Es lässt sich keine Gruppe für Normal innis mehr finden. Die meisten sagen nur. Sry aber ich geh nur hero. 

900 dps beim jäger sind normal. Ich hatte schon dds mit 670 dps in heros. Leider scheint das normal zu werden.

Die meisten Leute haben in WoW anscheinend ihren Sinn des Lebens gefunden für ihr verunstaltes Leben.


----------



## the Whitewolf (22. Juni 2009)

Lieber TE ich habe zwar jetzt meine Vorposter nicht gelesen doch ganz einfach :

Die 80er heros sind dazu angelegt das du alls blau eq 80er dir besseres eq  holen kannst und nich das du Heros mit full epic kram rennst wegen ürgentwas
Also geh nur mit GIlde wenn du meinst es zu müssen oder gewöhn dich dran.

Bei grünem eq mach auch ich einen Ausnahme das sollte wirklich nicht sein aber blau eq vllt. auch noch mit 75er Zeug is nun mal so...


----------



## Cadalin (22. Juni 2009)

Auch in Randomgruppen gilt, dass beim Schaden der unterste Platz dem Heiler vorbehalten ist, danach kommt der Tank.

Wenn schon mit grüner Ausrüstung in Heros, wenigstens alles verzaubert und gesockelt und Bufffutter sowie Elexire werfen. 
Selbst das ist für einige eine zu hohe Anforderung. Ich schätz die meisten, die meinen das macht nix spielen keinen Tank oder Heiler.


----------



## Cassiopheia (22. Juni 2009)

blaues equip ist ja auch ok für heros, so haben alle mal angefangen, ganz vom himmel regnen die epics dann ja doch nicht.

leute die fast full grün sind seh ich aber auch nicht ein mit in ne hero zu nehmen (allein durch grp quests oder so hat man ja vom leveln schon blaue teile..) die können dann erstmal normale inis machen. ausnahmen da mach ich eigentlich nur in der gilde oder für leute auf der fl und die bis dato grün equippten haben ja auch meistens eine gilde und da sollten sich ja leute für ne ini finden selbst wenn die dann vllt für ne normale ini schon overequipped sind.

gegen leute die vllt bissl low dps fahren aber auf tipps reagieren (natürlich muss man diese nett rüber bringen) habe ich absolut nix, jeder musste seinen char mal lernen, aber leute die einfach meinen sie wüssten ALLES besser und fahren lächerliche dps dabei (oder heilen / tanken schlecht) find ich schrecklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten flamen sie dann noch alle anderen wenns mal nen wipe gibt o. Ä. alles schon erlebt...^^


----------



## Agyros (22. Juni 2009)

> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat.



187 = blau und locker ausreichend auch für heroics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (droppt unter anderem Turm & HdB NHC) . Man muss ja nicht gerade HDB HCanfangen ... Viel wichtiger ist doch das die Leute wissen was sie tun. Und JA, ich spiel auch nen Heiler ...
Die Leute die Full Epic durch die Inis rushen ohne Rücksicht auf Castermana, den Blizzard schon casten bevor der Tank auch nur in der Nähe ist - weil DPS geil- etc. regen mich viel mehr auf.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (22. Juni 2009)

Also alles in allem wurde es zwar schon wirklich oft besprochen, aber dennoch muß ich eins sagen. Auch wenn immer (fast) alle schreien, man ist das leicht geworden. Also ne gescheite random 25 für emalon zu finden oder mal eben mit ner 10er gruppe naxx zügig zu clearen ist nicht immer soooo leicht. 

Gerade in letzter Zeit fällt mir auf, dass viele Spieler die gewisse Art von Arroganz besitzen, schon mit der Einstellung dareinzugehen, man ist das leicht. Nur weil sie es in Foren wie diesem hier so gelesen haben.

Tja aber die Polverteilung bei Thaddi oder so raffen scheinbar trotzdem auch im 8ten Versuch nicht alle, warum auch immer.

Es gehört nach wie vor Konzentration dazu, "mal eben" da durchzurushen. Das geht net von alleine.

Natürlich gibt es gute Gilden, Stammgruppen etc. die sich auch blitzschnell ihre Erfolge überall sichern können. Aber als Randomspieler, wie ich einer bin, der Gilden meidet wie n Hundehaufen, ist es nicht immer leicht.

Auch diverse Heros werden nicht immer im ersten Anlauf gepackt. Occulus hero, oder auch Halle des Steins finde ich persönlich nicht immer leicht, kommt halt auf die Gruppe an und da erwischst nunmal oft Pfeiffen. ( ich bin auch nicht perfekt, aber lernfähig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich habe nach wie vor Spaß am Spiel und konzentriere mich halt nur auf die Dinge die mir persönlich etwas bringen.

Unterhalten mit den Bekannten die man ingame hat, Handeln im Ah, farmen von verschiedenen Mounts, oder das sammeln von den alten T Sets mit meinem Main. Man kann ne Menge Spaß haben, auch wenn der Content für viele zu leicht ist. Ich genieße nach wie vor die tolle Atmosphäre in manchen Gebieten, die gelungenen Hintergrundsounds und nostalgiere manchmal bei Mandokir wenn er da oben auf mich wartet und ich alleine mit meinem DK vor ihm stehe und erinnere mich an die alten Zeiten als wir hier noch mit zweistelligen Leuten waren. 

Wer sich von dieser "Seuche" anstecken läßt, immer der erste, schnellste und beste zu sein in einem MMORPG, wird langfristig sowieso keinen Spaß dran haben. Ich freue mich heute noch, wenn ich ein weiteres T2 Teil bekomme, was mir leider als aktiver raider nicht oft gegönnt war damals. Das gibt mir mehr, als wenn ich irgend n T8,5 Teil abgreife, das sowieso schon wieder jeder zweite trägt.

Macht dass was Euch Spaß macht und rennt nicht immer diesem Pseudo Erfolg nach...."Ich muß alles als erster gesehen und geschafft haben". Das ist spieltötend.

Herausforderung hin oder her, wenn es genügend Leute geben würde, die sich über den zu leichten Content offiziell bei Blizzard beschweren und ihren Acc solange auch abmelden, dann würde Blizz sicher was machen. Aber entweder gibt es eben doch nicht so viele, oder keiner hat Bock mal den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen.

Dann geht halt twinken, macht auch Spaß, mir zumindest. Und wenn man alle Berufe zusammen hat die es ingame gibt, dann kann man auch ne Menge Kohle machen, was auch wieder Spaß macht! 

Spaß ist dass was man für sich draus macht!

Und kurz zum TE, wie gesagt Unrecht hat er nicht, aber trotzdem ist es abtörnend immer nur aufs equip zu glotzen und ne dps Latte anzusetzen. Leute die sowas machen, sind für mich die personifizierte Lächerlichkeit.

Ich hab lieber Spaß im TS oder Chat und nette Leute, die es vielleicht mal nicht so draufhaben aber dafür hat man nen netten Abend (halt mal ohne items, man wirds überleben). Und der ein oder andere war auch sichtlich dankbar, wenn man ihm ein paar tips für seine Klasse gibt. 

Ich selbst bin absolut unfähig meinen Schurken zu spielen und habe mich auch wegen mangeldner dps rechtfertigen müssen. Dann hab ich mir n paar tips geholt, Fehlerquellen in der Rota enttarnt und schwupps, es geht. Also verurteilt nicht immer die Leute die noch bissl "grün" sind und sich mal in ner hero versuchen wollen.

Gibt echt Schlimmeres. Zb DPS Masochisten, itemgeile egoistische Arschlochspieler, Leute die sich wenn sie in Naxx ein item haben abhauen, weil sie jetzt wahrscheinlich eh nix mehr kriegen, da der PM alles schön der Fairnesshalber mitschreibt, Parasiten die Dich um Gold anbetteln und nichtmal Danke sagen wenn man ihrem level 10 Char aushilft und Dich nach 3 min wieder anquatschen.

Da geh ich doch lieber mit nem 900dps Jäger und nem 450 dps Schurken in ne hero, whipe mich durch, hab trotzdem meinen Spaß, ist schließlich nicht immer so!


----------



## Anburak-G (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn jemand komplett Grün ist, zwingt Euch ja niemand ihn mitzunehmen^^

Aber irgendwie find ich's wieder lustig, auf einerseite jammern alle wie einfach WOW geworden ist und dann liest man sowas...

Nette abwechslung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kollesche (22. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nicht was der TE will!
noch am anfang von WOTLK sind alle grün/Blau Equippt in die heros gegangen! 
sollen deiner Meinung nach nur noch full-epic-roxxors in heros dürfen?
und wenn ja wo und wie sollen die mit equip farmen anfangen wenn nich in heros???

so long


----------



## OMGlooool (22. Juni 2009)

hordentod schrieb:


> @ dem über mir : ich hab mitm hunter naxx25er uldu 25er eq und fahr au nur ne dps von 3,8k in hero raids ka wo ran das liegt



self owned?^^


----------



## Müllermilch (22. Juni 2009)

WoW is doch für alle!Da musst du nichts können!


----------



## brülli (22. Juni 2009)

Hi ersten ich spiele einen DK mache knapp 2k dps bin blau und episch equipt aber meine meinung ist wo soll sich ein 80er den asrüstung holen ausser heroische instanzen zu laufen und für ne heroisch reichen 1k dps zumindest für  einige und die leute die raiden suchen  immer nur voll episch equipe  leute mit mindestens 2k dps ungebuffed wie soll man das erreichen mit dem zeug aus heroischen ist das kaum möglich oder.


----------



## Holyjudge (22. Juni 2009)

brülli schrieb:


> Hi ersten ich spiele einen DK mache knapp 2k dps bin blau und episch equipt aber meine meinung ist wo soll sich ein 80er den asrüstung holen ausser heroische instanzen zu laufen und für ne heroisch reichen 1k dps zumindest für  einige und die leute die raiden suchen  immer nur voll episch equipe  leute mit mindestens 2k dps ungebuffed wie soll man das erreichen mit dem zeug aus heroischen ist das kaum möglich oder.



ich bin mit meinem dk 78 und fahre zwischen 1.6-1.8k dps!
also ich denke das ist vollkommens schaffbar

und ja! auch mit anderen dd klassen


----------



## HellsBells90 (22. Juni 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Mach PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

ich hab mich besickt vor lachen

geile antwort zum dummen thread


----------



## wowraider (22. Juni 2009)

is echt lustig wie mache hier argumentieren^^


----------



## Ale4Sale (22. Juni 2009)

In Instanzen in denen es zum Standard geworden ist, dass CC als völlig überflüssig angesehen wird und das Pullen und Umnuken von +- 5 Mobs problemlos hinhaut, sollte man sich fragen ob vielleicht eben das wieder Benutzung finden sollte um das mangelnde Equipment zu kompensieren. Warum auch in normale Instanzen gehen, wenn man das Heroloot genauso einfach bekommt?


----------



## araber909 (22. Juni 2009)

auch zu bc-zeiten sind alle mit grünen gear kara gegangen(es hat sich nichts geändert)...und falls tatsächlich spieler im raid sind,die keine schaden machen, zu wenig heilen, keine aggro aufbauen, kick sie.

jedes raid mitglied muss seinen beitrag leisten...


----------



## Grushdak (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.



Das war zu TBC Zeiten nicht anders.
Nur haben sich die Spieler da nicht so dermaßen darüber aufgeregt, weil sie eben das Spiel genossen haben.
Heutzutage meint jeder der weiter gekommen ist, er wäre der Beste, Einzigste und überhaupt ...

Imo liegt darin das Problem und nicht, daß ein grün/blau Equipter in eine Hero will.
Die Maßstäbe, die heutzutage existieren, haben echt nix mehr mit dem eigentlichen WoW zu tun.
Und dann kommen zig solcher Jammertopics, wie "Blizzard ist schuld und macht alles kaputt" omg ...


greetz


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. Juni 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Wenn man SKILL hat geht man mit grünem gear nicht in heros.
> Man sollte Inis immer dem Stand seines gear anpassen.


Man sollte die inis nicht dem stand des gears sondern dem Stand der DPS anpassen.
Ich hatte mit 80 (trotz normalem gear aus Qbelohnungen) genug dp sfür ne hero.
Und wieso sollte man nicht als frischer 80er in eine hero wenn man gut genug spielen kann?
Heros sind ja nicht wirklich fordernd.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Und dein 900DPS Fall da ist glaube ich etwas übertrieben....Sorry!


du wirst es nicht glauben

sieh es wie sport, und zwar gruppensport.

du moechtest mit leuten zusammenspielen, die man entweder einfach gut kennt, aber dann kann man sich nicht fuer die bundesliga anmelden.
oder man spielt mit anderen, die spielen koennen, dann kann man echte herausvorderungen kriegen.

ich bin ein "Casual" und Stolz darauf!
Ich schei** auf Ulduar, MUSS ichs sehen, um spass zu haben?
Um Heros zu gehen, hab ich das perfekte equip aus nh gefarmt. weil ich meinen mitspielern nicht zumute, das sie wegen meiner faulheit sich abplacken, wo sie spass kriegen sollten.
bevor ich naxx begonnen hab, hab ich jedes erreichbare teil geholt, weil? auch bei einem spiel trag ich verantwortung fuer FREUNDE.
und wieso sollte der heiler nicht einen entspannten abend haben, sondern mit schweiss meinen hp balken betrachten und beten, das der heal durchgeht?

also ich sehe leute, die unterequipt alles sehen wollen, und die denen das nicht passt als nerds/rl looser bezeichnet als armselig und assozial.

es ist ein spiel, aber wenn bei fussbal jemand ein eigentor macht, oder in basketball jemand eigensinnig spielt und nicht passt, regt es dich trotzdem auf oder?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (22. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> DU bist mit lvl 80 natürlich nicht sofort in die erste HC ini rein.
> DU hattest mit lvl 80 natürlich sofort full epic.
> 
> Wieviele Threads sollte es denn noch geben? Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, hört einfach auf anstatt in irgendwelchen Threads mimimi zu posten.



Sry aber wo du Rechst hast, hast du Recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Future (22. Juni 2009)

Naja finde es so aber besser als wie in Bc.

Du musst ÄPÄXX haben geh in inis.

Du musst ÄPÄXX haben um in inis mit gehen zu dürfen mach schlachtfeld.

Du hast schlachtfeld ÄPÄXX geh lieber mit blauem eq.

Du hast blaues eq geh dir schlachtfeld ÄPÄXX holen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Mach PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


xDD spiele ich immer bei iGoogle xDD

Naja WoW geht halt in richtung Casual 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (22. Juni 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinem dk 78 und fahre zwischen 1.6-1.8k dps!
> also ich denke das ist vollkommens schaffbar
> 
> und ja! auch mit anderen dd klassen



Naja doch^^ Hab mit Fury (ohne Hitcap) 2 k gemacht locker mit paar Sachen aus Heros (Axt aus HdB Hc)


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Sry aber wo du Rechst hast, hast du Recht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schon mal etwas ausser dd gespielt? 
als tank bist du frisch 80 NICHT crittimmun
als healer wirst du , vorausgesetzt noch 1 gruenes teil SOFORT gekickt


----------



## Taegan (22. Juni 2009)

Find ehrlich gesagt traurig das Maladin & Co immer bei so einem Thread eingreifen müssen, weil jeder meint IMMER wieder das gleichez u erzählen, alleine das ich das hier sage ist ja schon wieder gleich aber man will es wohl nicht verstehen, "schon wieder ein Heulthread" oder "Lösch einfach den Acc" ist absolut unqualifiziert und gelinde gesagt dumm. Wozu ein Forum, keiner darf sich beschweren, einfach ein großes Banner erstellen: Lösch deinen Account wenn es dir nicht gefällt.

Ist das im echten Leben auch so? Wenn euch das politische System nicht gefällt, kein Problem, einfach selbstmord. Und nun kommen die ersten und fangen an mich zu beleidigen weil ich einen Vergleich von WoW auf das RL gemacht hab, schade eigentlich das manche es nicht anders können...


----------



## KING-FUCKING-JAMES (22. Juni 2009)

WoW ist tot, jeder halbwegs fähige Spieler hat schon aufgehört. Kein intelligenter Mensch spielt noch mit solchem unfähigen Casual-Fallobst.


----------



## Rated (22. Juni 2009)

omg wie lächerlich das so langsam wird mit der wow community .....
Wenn euch das spiel keinen spaß mehr macht zockt es einfach nicht es gibt auch andere Spiele  und nicht nur MMOS.
Dann noch das blah alles ist jez so einfach heul ... von den 11 millionen wow gehen nich alle raiden, obwohl so leider der Ruf ist.
Wenn man wow spielt hat man direkt den ruf als freak echt schlimm, nur weil leute nich klarkommen, weil man jez anstatt der 100 tage für den endcontent jez nur 30 tage braucht oder kein plan.  Leute wacht auf wow ist nich zu einfach ihr spielt einfach zu viel !!!!

so das is ein minimi post flamed mich zu !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spacekeks007 (22. Juni 2009)

Find mal auf lvl 80 ne gruppe für ne normale lvl 80 instanz da ist nicht viel zu machen weil alle gleich in heros gehen wollen.

die leute sind meist alle verwöhnt am besten episch ausgerüstet mit naxx 25er ausrüstung oder besser und da in 15 minuten durchrennen.  kennen keine mobkontrolle wie sheepen oder buße untote feseln  einfach alles wegbomben was sich bewegt . die meisten würden wesentlich weniger schaden machen wenn man die gegner einzelnd niedermachen würde. 
etwas weniger gute tanks würden auch passen wenn man die gegner fesselt sheept u.s.w aber nein bombt es weg ohne rücksicht auf verluste.

klingt zwar nu wie nen thema wie früher war alles besser aber manchmal ist das leider so die leute wollen alles in den selbigen geschoben bekommen ohne sicdabei gross anzustrengen, aber naja.. abschweifung.....

jammert nicht über schlecht ausgerüstete leute helft ihnen gebt ihnen ratschläge was sie evtl besser machen könnten  oder ladet sie einfach nicht ein.

P.S. mimimi!!!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4


----------



## Vanderley (22. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ma ehrlich. Ich geh mit meim Pala nich mehr Hcs weils efach kein Reiz mehr hat. Alles viel zu leicht. Bei manchen Bossen zB Vogelboss in Vf bekomm ich so wenig Schaden das ichs auch ohne Heilung überleben würde.  Wo issen da den Sinn. Deswegen spiel ich mir grad nen Dudu für Inis hoch


----------



## Graustar (22. Juni 2009)

Rated schrieb:


> omg wie lächerlich das so langsam wird mit der wow community .....
> Wenn euch das spiel keinen spaß mehr macht zockt es einfach nicht es gibt auch andere Spiele  und nicht nur MMOS.
> so das is ein minimi post flamed mich zu !!!!!!!!!!!!



Und wieder einer der es nicht versteht bzw sich nicht alles durch lesen kann.
Das Spiel machte mir immer Spaß und ich hab auch nicht vor (noch nicht) damit auf zuhören.
Aber wie ich aus deinem Post heraus lesen kann bist du warscheinlich einer der Tausend die meinen einen Twink nach dem anderem Groß zu ziehen und schnellst möglich voll aus zustatten. Und genau das ist warscheinlich das Problem das sich die Spieler wegen der Einfachheit des Spiels gar nicht mehr Groß mit dem Main befassen, sondern einen Twink nach dem anderen lvl´n vor Langerweile. Dazu gehört das nächste Problem das, gerade weil es alles so schnell geht mit dem leveln die Klassen gar nicht mehr Beherrscht werden. 
Wenn alle die hier Sinnlos posten mal das Hirn einschalten würden, dann wären sie auch drauf gekommen, das allein durch die Quest Belohnungen genügend Equipt anfällt um auch in Heros gehen zu können. Gerade die blauen Teile der Gruppenquests. 
Aber diese sehen die ganzen Flamer in dem Tread ja nicht weil es ja nur darum geht seinen Char so schnell wie möglich auf Kosten anderer ausstatten zu lassen.
LG


----------



## Pusillin (22. Juni 2009)

shikki schrieb:


> zum thema "hinterm tank"
> ich habe lange restoschami gespielt, wollte aber mit dem dualspec gern auf ele umsteigen. anfangs fehlte mir einfach das equip und ich war teilweise etwas planlos, weil mein augenmerk immer noch zu sehr auf der gruppe war und ich versucht war, die leute zu heilen, statt schaden zu machen. hab auch nicht immer gleich das richtige ziel ins target gekriegt, von ner rota sprech ich gar nicht erst... und ja, ich lag teilweise hinterm tank. dennoch haben mich die leute ermutigt weiter zu machen. bin zwar immer noch nicht 100% ele equipt, aber inzwischen klappt es mit dem damage.
> wenn mich in random gruppen jemand blöd angemacht hätte, dass ich mit dem damage, den ich mache zu hause bleiben kann, dann hätte ich es sicher früher oder später gelassen. man kann auch erstmal versuchen zu hinterfragen, wo denn nun die probleme bei den leuten liegen, statt sich aufzuregen, dass da nichts kommt. wenn es sich nicht bessert, ist es sicher angebracht, zu sagen "oh man, das wird nicht."
> aber gerade in random-gruppen kennt man meist die hintergründe gar nicht und sollte es vermeiden, sich ein urteil zu bilden. dafür ist es random. man weiss vorher nicht unbedingt, was man kriegt. wen das stört, der sollte es eben vermeiden, random zu gehen.


tja das ist zwar schön und gut, nur
ich habe oft die situation erlebt, dass die low-dpsler dann überreagieren und total anfangen zu beleidigen etc.
deshalb ist es auch schwer, das thema überhaupt anzugehenen, und ich habe schlöechte ehrfahrungen damit gemacht deswegen lasse
ich es lieber sein, solange es noch grade so geht


----------



## J_0_T (22. Juni 2009)

Man man man... wie sich die leute aufregen.

Bevor ich mich in heros wage versuche ich schon mein equip anzupassen... okay... scheitert meist an der tatsache das viele keine normale inis mehr gehen oder einfach zu hohe ansprüche haben. 

Finde es auch immer lustig wie leute dann abhauen wenn man ein oder zweimal an ein und der selben stelle wiped... besonderst wenn man selbst sagt man war noch nicht in der ini (ich rede hier immer noch von normal) oder off geht weil man den geistheiler öfters sieht oder so... solche leute sind das problem.

Okay neben denen mit zu hohen ansprüchen... geil is ja wenn man denen sagt das man in die ini will um sich bestimmte teile zu besorgen und sich nebenbei nicht ziehen lassen will sondern aktiv versuchen möchte etwas zu machen (mit oder ohne erfolg... kennt bestimmt jeder) einfach auf ignor landet weil man so dreist war zu sagen das man auch dafür arbeiten will und das ganze ja nicht in den Ars** geblassen bekommen möchte wie die betreffenden personen.

Aber da ist ja das problem... viele erreichen max lvl und wollen hier und da rein... die wo dann so nett sind werden extrem überfordert mit der tatsache das die leuts idioten sind... und genau diese idioten mutieren zu den sonderwünschen LFM Suchern


----------



## Schokoboy (22. Juni 2009)

naja 900 dps das geht auch wenn man voll epic is vor 3.1 mit dieser täuschung meuchel skillung bei der man kombopunkte bekomtm wenn grp member crittet da hattsch mal nene lustigen t7,5 schurken inenr grp mit 900 dps... er sachte dann ja ich acmhs o wenig dps weil ihr nie crittet konnte ich nur alchen mit meinem retri pala 33% crit plus aber naja ich schweife ab ^^ ...

Ja der content ist viel zu einfach man bekommt alles in den popo geschoben...ich dachte mit ulduar wird das nu evtl ein wenig besser aber nein bei uns gibts rnd grp die ulduar 10ner clearen..=( Fu need schweren content


----------



## DegStaerian (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads.
> ...



Ohne hier jetzt alles gelesen zu haben:
Das liegt zu 99% daran dass beinahe alle frischen 80iger, Twinks sind. Und wenn man die "Richtig Ausstatten" Prozedur einmal hinter sich gebracht hat, verspürt man eben kaum noch Lust und Laune dass gleiche nocheinmal zu tun. Wobei ich mich da durchaus miteinbeziehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn man mit seiner Klasse einigermaßen umgehen kann, kommt trotzdem ausreichend dabei raus. 

so long DegStaerian


----------



## Panaku (22. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> schon mal etwas ausser dd gespielt?
> als tank bist du frisch 80 NICHT crittimmun
> als healer wirst du , vorausgesetzt noch 1 gruenes teil SOFORT gekickt



100% sign

ich musste damals als tank als ich frisch lvl 80 war sauviele quests machen, sogar welche aus der scherbenwelt um an das equip zu kommen das ich brauchte um critimmun zu sein, und wurde trotzdem einmal gekickt weil ich zuwenig leben hatte (meinte zumindest ein dd im nexus). als dd sucht man sich sobald man lvl 80 is eine gruppe gurkt da mit seinen 700dps rum um am ende auf so gut wie alles need zu machen (auch auf die gefrorene kugel) und als schurke dem tank das schwert wegzuwürfeln.


----------



## Lupin3rd1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Jaja ihr Heroveteranen, heult mal ruhig rum. Mit meinem Shadow schaffe ich auch grade mal 1.8K DPS aber ich versuche in jeder Ini, egal ob Hero oder Non-Hero mein bestes. Allerdings gibt es solche Boons in WOW, die meinen, weil sie eine 3K DPS haben, sind sie der King, das beste und sie können leute wegen ihrer DPS ausschließen oder wegen ihrem Equip. Seht es ein, die Inis sind nur noch für Equipment, nichts mehr von Abenteuer. Es wird schwer heutzutage in eine Ini wie Naxx zu kommen weil jeder Depp mein die DPS wäre das Nonplusultra. Klar ok, während ich als Shadow erst meine DOTS aufbauen muß, bevor ich dne ersten schaden mache, schnitzelt ein DK mit blauem Zeig schonmal 2K DPS, ist ja schön und gut, schaue ich aber auf das ende des Kampfes, dann habe ich manchmal sogar mehr Schaden gemacht als der DPS-King. DPS ist Schaden pro Sekunde, es kommt aber auf den Gesamtschaden an, wer nach Schwanzvergleich gehen will der kann DPS ablesen, wer wirklich sehen will wer was nutzt schaut auf den Schaden, den einer in einem Kampf macht also von anfang bis Ende des Kampfes. Ansonsten geht es den Gruppen wie Neulich in Acha, die Leute mit weniger DPS wurden zugunsten höherer DPS rausgenommen, zumindest konnte das Genie von Schlachtzugleiter das anhand der Ausrüstung ablesen. Ende vom Lied war Wipe, Wipe Wipe, aus. 

Jeder hat mal neu angefangen, jeder macht Erfahrungen, in Randoms kann man neue Leute finden die zum Stamm gehören können und da ist es egal wie frisch der jenige ist. Woher willst wissen daß es nicht der vierte oder fünfte Twink ist, irgendwann hat man den Bogen raus in Sachen Skillung und Ausrüstung. Seht es einfach ein, der Club der Heros ist von gestern, versucht mal lieber diese "Boons" mal zu guten spielern zu machen, viele haben Potential und sich nur in einem elitären Kreis einzuschließen, am Ende ist kaum einer da für nen 25er Raid und was dann? Randoms werden nicht genommen oder sind so streng nach Auswahlkriterien genommen, daß am Ende der Club der Heros nichts mehr machen kann.  Ist nunmal so, ihr braucht Randoms und wenn es eben ein Grünling ist, na und? Je schneller er was bekommt, umso besser wird er und je mehr er von Euren Erfahrungen etwas mitnimmt, umso schneller wird er auch nützlicher. Nur wenn man von Vornherein Vorraussetzungen will, die einen erstmal in die "Krabbelstube" zwingen, was glaubt ihr wie lange man es noch probiert in die "Laufgruppe" zu kommen?

Ich finde es so gut wie es nun ist, Trottel hat man immer in der Gruppe egal ob nun in der Todesmine oder in Naxxramas 25, das kann man nicht wissen. Meine erste Raidgruppe hat mich zum Shadow gemacht weil ich als Heiler dafür verantwortlich war, daß die zwei DD in der Gruppe zuviele Mobs gezogen haben und die Pat außer acht gelassen haben in der DM, so daß ich nicht hinterher kam. Wer war schuld? Tank und Heiler nach deren Meinung. Sowas vermiest einen echt den Tag. Hut ab vor denen die sich mit richtigem Equip als Heiler oder Tank anbieten, es sind die schwersten Jobs in einer Ini. Nur sind Heiler und Tanks, gute Heiler und Tanks, rar gesäht und um mehr zu haben muß man leidergottes auch solche grünen Noobs mitnehmen, damit sie besser werden, allerdings wird bei einem elitären Denken, wie es hier in dem Treat zu Tage kommt so mit erstmal Ruf haben und entsprechend ausrüstung und DPS, den meisten keine Chance geboten und dann geht das wieder los "Suche Heiler und Tank, bitte melden"..."Keiner da?"

Das ist zum Teil der Grund wieso Blizz es vereinfacht hat, nur deshalb und um den Spielspaß auch für Nichthardcorezocker zu erhöhen und ich hoffe daß Blizz dem Flamen nach Rufgrenzen und der gleichen nicht nachgeben wird, ansonsten sind wir viele ganz schnell weniger, was auf den Support, die Events, die Spielleistung und den monatlichen Grundpreis dann geht.


----------



## Lenay (22. Juni 2009)

joa is traurig aber wahr ^^ ...is aber auch jetzt nicht sooooooooooooo  schlecht wie ich finde, z.b wenn man twinks vom equip her nen bisschen aufmotzen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (22. Juni 2009)

Rated schrieb:


> omg wie lächerlich das so langsam wird mit der wow community .....
> Wenn euch das spiel keinen spaß mehr macht zockt es einfach nicht es gibt auch andere Spiele  und nicht nur MMOS.
> Dann noch das blah alles ist jez so einfach heul ... von den 11 millionen wow gehen nich alle raiden, obwohl so leider der Ruf ist.
> Wenn man wow spielt hat man direkt den ruf als freak echt schlimm, nur weil leute nich klarkommen, weil man jez anstatt der 100 tage für den endcontent jez nur 30 tage braucht oder kein plan.  Leute wacht auf wow ist nich zu einfach ihr spielt einfach zu viel !!!!
> ...



/SIGN!


----------



## Sonnenzorn (22. Juni 2009)

Möchte hier jetzt auch mal meine Meinung zu dem Thema abgeben dass leider deutlich Größer ist als Eingangs nur erwähnt mit den Heros.

Vielmehr möchte ich hier nun mal auf Raids und auch auf den kommenden Patch 3.2 verweisen und eine erschreckende Tendenz ziehen: "WoW wird, ohne eine Änderung von Blizzards aktueller Patchstrategie darauf auslaufen dass es bald keine PvE Gilden mehr geben wird."

Dies rührt zum einen daher dass die Instnazen (sowohl im 25er als auch im 10er Modus) heutzutage für eine Randromgrp an einem ABend zu clearen was ich sehr erschreckend finde, man denke nur an MC oder BWL oder auch nur ZG wo Gilden früher Wochen und auch Monate (ja ihr lest richtig liebe WoW-Neulinge die erst seit kurzem Spielen) ein EINEM Bosskill gearbeitet haben bis dann endlich mal ein Boss wie Razzergore, Nefarion, Onyxia oder auch nur Hakkar lag, und mit Randoms war das damals UNDENKBAR.
Auch war damals der Zusammenhalt einer Gilde deutlich größer und "Fungilden" gab es nicht da man nur ernsthaft was erreichen konnte.

Viele denken jetzt "ist doch gut dass es so einfach ist, keine gewipe und schnell Epixx", aber sorry, jedem der so denkt sag ich nur "auf solche Epixx würde ich nicht Stolz sein, vielmehr ist jeder mittlerweile full epic equiped und kann außer DPS (was ohnehin der schwachssinigste Begriff in WoW ist) fahren nichts mehr, keine Taktik und kein Movement.
Hierzu nur ein Beispiel: Klingenschuppe lag mal nicht an einem Abend und die Gilde setzte eine Mindestdps-Grenze an und kickte jeden aus Grp und der Bosstry lief deutlich schlechter als mit den leuten in der Gruppe die bis zu 2k DPS weniger fuhren. Die Frage, WARUM? Die Leute nuken nur drauf und können nicht mehr auf den Bildschirm blicken um aus dem FEuer zu gehen sondern der Blick haftet auf dem Recount da man ja vorne sein muss.

Ein anders Beispiel wäre AQ40, wir waren wieder mit einer GRuppe von EPISCH ausgerüsteten 80ern drinne und man erklärte ihnen noch dass die Twins auseindern getanktw erden müssen, KEINER dachte an Taktik sondern nukte nur drauf und wir wipten etliche male.

An diesen beiden Beispielen kann man deutlich sehen dass jeder seine Epixx hinterhergeworfen bekommt und nicht mehr Spielen kann (trifft leider auf über 50% der Spieler zu), trotz besserem Equip und höhren Level UND dem Nerv von alten Instanzen gibt es immer noch gewipe ohne Ende wenn man mal nen Retrorun für einen Erfolg machen will.

Und um dem nun noch eine Krone aufzusetzen "schenkt" Blizzard ab Patch 3.2 jedem für einige Kills aus den 5er Heroinstanzen ihr T8.5, (2 Setteile und haufenweise vergleichbares EQ) für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, zumal das System gerade (Naxx 25er Marken für Naxx 25er Items) deutlich besser wäre.

Sollte Blizzard hier nicht ordentlich nachbessern besteht WoW bald nur noch aus "Casual" Gamern da dieses "Politik" für PvE Spieler vermutlich nur zu Unmut führt (jeder farmt sein T8.5 in 5er Heros und in Raids sind es 20 Wipes bis zum ersten Bosskill).

Blizzards Argumentation von wegen, Leuten mit wenig Zeit das Spiel zeigen ist ebenfalls für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, früher konnte man ein Dungeonset (T0) farmen und dies dann durch eine Questreihe verbessern (T0,5), damit hatten auch "Gelegenheitsspieler" deutlich bessers EQ und die Raidspieler konnten noch stolzerhoben Hauptes mit T2, T2.5 oder T3 in der Hauptstadtstehen in OG stehen.

Abschliesend nur ein kurzes Apell an alle die dies lesen: Lasst das PvE nicht aussterben, denn ohne PvE würde WoW auf dauer aussterben und ich glaube dass möchte niemand, auch wenn es vermutlich bald darauf hinauslaufen KÖNNTE


----------



## deathmagier (22. Juni 2009)

Sonnenzorn schrieb:


> Vielmehr möchte ich hier nun mal auf Raids und auch auf den kommenden Patch 3.2 verweisen und eine erschreckende Tendenz ziehen: "WoW wird, ohne eine Änderung von Blizzards aktueller Patchstrategie darauf auslaufen dass es bald keine PvE Gilden mehr geben wird."
> 
> Dies rührt zum einen daher dass die Instnazen (sowohl im 25er als auch im 10er Modus) heutzutage für eine Randromgrp an einem ABend zu clearen was ich sehr erschreckend finde,



auf welchem server clearen randomgruppen an einem abend ulduar 10/25 Oo


----------



## Su-Si (22. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Und dein 900DPS Fall da ist glaube ich etwas übertrieben....Sorry!


Kann ich leider bestätigen, auch wenn es schwer fällt zu glauben, wenn 70er diese 900 dps schon teilweise bringen^^

ich hatte schon 3 Hero-Gruppen mit dd, die es nicht (weit) über 900 (jedenfalls unter 1000) DPS gebracht haben. Man fragt sich, wie sie das schaffen...^^ Irgendwie auch eine kunst für sich, die Beachtung und Anerkennung verdient


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Mir vergeht auch langsam die Lust an diesem Spiel,



dann machs kurz und höre auf. jaja, früher war alles besser usw....kennen wir schon



Su-Si schrieb:


> ich hatte schon 3 Hero-Gruppen mit dd, die es nicht (weit) über 900 (jedenfalls unter 1000) DPS gebracht haben. Man fragt sich, wie sie das schaffen...^^ Irgendwie auch eine kunst für sich, die Beachtung und Anerkennung verdient



solche leute gabs schon immer...zu classic, bc, und jetzt auch in wotlk.....und es wird sie auch immer geben. aber früher hat nicht gleich jeder ein drama daraus gemacht.


----------



## Er4yzer (22. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Den nächsten den man anschaut hat auch nur alles mit maximal 187 Itemlevel und mittendrin prankt ein 213er aus dem Heroischen Ulduar.


itemlvl 213 aus ulduar 25? will ich sehn. itemlvl 213 ist naxx 25 bzw 10er kel thuzad loot =P
aber davon mal abgesehen, ich bin mit meinem DK twink auch shcon in diversen raids bzw hero inis gewesen, der fährt gebufft im 10er auch nur 1,6k dps und das mit der gängigen frost-singlewield-skillung :S der hat sogar n paar epics (gecraftet bzw aus heros). manchmal haste halt ein paar probleme mit ner klasse, speziell wenn du dich nicht richtig mit der auseinander setzt. da kommen schonmal solche crap-dps-werte raus. mit meinem jäger komm ich im 25er auf 5k dps, mitm jäger hab ich klassenverständnis, ich kenne ihn in und auswendig und kann schüsse auf zehntelsekunden genau timen um die perfekte rota zu fahren. naja als DK biste halt so runenabhängig dass du egtl gar keine richtige rota reinkriegst. wenn der jäger da nur 900 dps gemacht hat ist der ziemlich blöd... mit autoshot mach ich schon 1,1k DD naja manche leute sind halt erst 12 jahre alt und einfach zu blöd in eine rota zu kommen, die keine auch nru noch so geringe downtime (damit meine ich die zeit in der du nix castest bzw keinen global cooldown hast) hat. hab auch schon half epic hunter mit 1,4k dps gesehen, sv jäger die mit automatischem schuss am meisten dmg machen, MM-jäger die alle 5sekunden mal was draufhauen. sowas gibt es halt. damit muss man sich abfinden.


----------



## ÜberNoob (22. Juni 2009)

Kramak schrieb:


> Hunter... Hero... 900 DPS... das kenne ich iwo her, ach ja mein letzter Turm run -.- meine fresse ich frage mich manchmal was die machen. Selbst ein Kumpel schaft mit seinem Grün-Blau equipten Hunter knappe 1700 dps. Jaja Blizz sollte dafür sorgen das man wieder Ruf braucht um in Heros zu dürfen.
> 
> Gruß
> Kramak
> ...



lass mich raten, dein kumpel sucht auch nicht die buttons die er anklicken muss, sondern drückt die Tasten dazu.

auf 80 leveln (lassen), danach heros, dann Ulduar25. der "normale" Gang mitlerweile.
Ruf farmen? Char lernen? non-hero inis? kennt doch kaum noch einer.


----------



## NoGravitá (22. Juni 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> "Suchen 2 DDs für HDB-HERO bitte nur full epic und mind 3k DPS"
> 
> Oh man mit diesem Gedanke bye
> 
> mfg Meerp


Ich will ja nix sagen,ABÄÄR das ist bei uns auf Netherstum schon ab und dann das solche leute das schreiben. Da pack ich mir echt an den Kopf!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (22. Juni 2009)

Hatten wir sowas nicht schon öfter?
Wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar so oft das ich wenn ich dir alle Threads die es zu diesem Thema gibt verlinken würde eher verdurste als damit fertig zu werden ^^.

Irgendwer sagte mal: "Es überlebt nicht die Stärkste spezies, sondern die die sich den Umständen anpassen kann"

Find dich damit ab und gut


----------



## OlleSchnepfe (22. Juni 2009)

........und dps Junkies wie ihr dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen.......

Gibts eigentlich überhaupt einen Thread der nicht die 3 Buchstaben  D,P und S enthalten?

Und schon mal darüber nachgedacht das es Spieler gibt die nicht wissen das sie in Hero Instanzen bestimmte Stats haben müssen um erfolgreich zu sein?

Die Zukunft von WoW kann man besser so beschreiben: ´´Klugschei..er´´ am laufenden Band.


----------



## kulunu (23. Juni 2009)

WOW ist TOT und das schon seit langem.
Seit man in nem Monat oder so auf 80 kommen kann lernen die Spieler es nicht gescheit zu spielen, wollen nur schnell epick und jammern Rum warum sie keinen dps fahren.
Aber Blizz is ja selber schuld lvln leicht erste blau teile schon in rfa ( früher grün und weiß ).Das erste blau teil hast doch in strat oder was weiß ich damals bekommen.
Und mit BC gleich dann die ersten q und schon Grünzeug bekommen was besser als das blau und epick ist was man anfangs bekommen hat.
WotLK is auch nicht viel besser und es geht weiter bergab . Selber habe ich vor BC keinen Raid von innen gesehen aber andere innis da is man noch in ZF und so gewipt,
musste wirklich  sich durch die gebiete kämpfen um 60  zu werden habe zu BC Reles grade mal lvl 55 geschafft. als ich dann mit BC gezockt habe wa ich an einem wochenende auf 58 und bin ind Scherbenwelt gelatscht.Das is auch so scheiße erst quält man sich ab und dann läufts aufeinmal rasant.Aber es ist ja noch viel schlimmer jetzt als damals.
Ich kann manchmal nicht glauben wie schnell man heutzutage lvl up kommt, das ist einfach nur lächerlich. Mal ne frage was ist heutzutage eigentlich noch schwer zu erreichen worauf man stolz sein kann?? Garnichts BC wa ja noch ganz ok, aber WotLK das is doch murks epick kriegst hinter her geschmissen und die Hälfte weiß nicht wie man ihre Klasse zockt oder sie ausstattet oder habt ihr schonmal nen hunter mit Zaubermacht items aus naxx gesehen ??Aber so is es nun mal wir können es nicht ändern Blizz liegt mittlerweile mehr an den causels als an den richtigen Spielern. Früher , nur mal als Beispiel, kontest das reiten erst ab lvl 40 lernen aber brauchtest trotzdem 1000 G da hast lieber bis 60 gewartet und dann noch schnelles mount dazu gekauft aber heute 30 , bald 20 , und und und kriegst alles nach geschmissen.
Das macht keinen spaß mehr darum habe ich auch aufgehört.Den Spielern fehlt die Erfahrung, es ist nicht unbedingt ihre eigeneschuld, aber einige wollen auch nichts dazu lernen sie wollen nur schnell epic und nichts dafür tun,und die anderen die spielen wollen,aber können nix lernen weil sie zu schnell lvln und garnicht richtig in ihre fähigkeiten rein kommen können.

Das ist jetzt mal so im groben meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Doncalzone (23. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube viele verstehen diesen Post hier nicht. Mittlerweile ist es für vile Spieler ein Selbstverstendlichkeit geworden: Ich bin jetzt 80, wo ist mein Epic?

Der ein oder andere hat es mit Sicherheit schon erlebt das ein DD im Kampf gegen Emalon durch sein fehlendes DPS auffällt. Dieser eine DD muß nicht unbedingt im 5.000 oder 6.000er DPS - bereich liegen.

Aber wenn man sich schon einem Boss stellt der Items auf Ulduar - niveau droppt dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenn in einem 10er AK oder auch gern 25er die meisten DD's sich  drüber aufregen wenn genau dieser schlecht/schwach equpiter DD einem anderen zb die Waffe wegwürfelt obwohl der frischgebacken auch seine Waffe aus Naxxrams10 hätte bekommen können.

Wer sich jetzt genötigt fühlt auf meinen Post zu antworten soll das machen aber es sollte dann mehr kommen wie nur mimimi, wayne oder was sonst immer kommt. Ihr könnt auch ruhig einen 4 Zeiler schreiben mit viel aneinander gereiten Wörtern. Ich werd es auch lesen, versprochen


----------



## BimmBamm (23. Juni 2009)

Zwischen meinem 80. "Geburtstag" und dem ersten Hero-Gang lag eine Woche. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mir alles besorgt, was es an Verbesserungen in Sachen "Crafting" und für den damaligen Stand zu kaufende Rufbelohnungen zu holen gab - und das ganze Zeug im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten verzaubert und gesockelt bis zum Anschlag. Buffed-Food sowie Elixiere (da reichte denn auch das BC-Zeug) waren selbstverständlich. 
Ebenso machten es die "Frisch-Achtziger" der WotLK-Anfangszeit. Sehr schnell merkte man, daß selbst in dieser Ausrüstung jedes CC überflüssig war. Die Durchschnitts-DPS dürfte bei 1,6k gelegen haben - so ziemlich jeder erreichte diesen Wert.

Mit meinem Heiler werde ich letztens angewhispert, ob ich nicht mit Emalon10er gehen möchte. Nach der Einladung schaue ich mir die Gruppe an, weil mich die Hitpoints des Off-Kriegers ein wenig stutzig machten, die bei nicht einmal 15k lagen: Grünes und blaues Quest-Equip; ungesockelt und unverzaubert - und T7-Brust. Der "Raid-Leiter" - ein Jäger - war dagegen fast "full epic": Season2-70er-PvP-Equip! Es war die erste Gruppe meiner gesamten WoW-Karriere, der ich nicht mal eine Chance gegeben habe (und das will was heißen: Die ersten drei Bosse in Naxx10 habe ich mit Leuten gelegt, die im LfG mit "Echte Naxx-Noobs ohne jeden Plan suchen Gleichgesinnte für Dauerwipen" für sich warben - da konnte ich einfach nicht fehlen).

Nachdem ich die Gruppe verlassen hatte, wurde ich von den beiden noch angequengelt: "Wir sind doch nur DDs; das reißt ihr schon raus!"

Einen leicht umgekehrten Fall habe ich dagegen (ebenfalls Ema10) ebenfalls erlebt. Nach dem ersten Wipe wurden DPS-Zahlen verglichen. Die Gruppe lag mit zwei Ausreißern im Durchschnitt bei 2,8k. Der eine Ausreißer war ein Gnomenmage mit knapp 1,5k; der andere mein Jäger auf 4k. Als sie den "Kleinen", der nicht das allerbeste Equip trug, dafür alles ordentlich verzaubert und gesockelt hatte, 'rausschmeißen wollten, habe ich mich geweigert, in diesem Falle ebenfalls mit der Gruppe weiterzumachen, weil mein Schaden den seinen durchaus ausgleichen konnte. Im zweiten Versuch lag Ema dann blutend im Dreck (und der Mage hatte immerhin im Kampf seine 2k gefahren - wahrscheinlich lag er vorher einfach zu schnell im Dreck).

Wer sich sichtlich Mühe gibt, dem sollte man auch eine Chance geben. Ich "ziehe" gerne mal ein paar "Frischlinge" durch ein paar Instanzen (neben dem Jäger habe ich noch einen gut ausgerüsteten Tank nebst Heiler), wenn ich sehe, daß nicht einfach nur auf Freeloot spekuliert wird, sondern vorher auch ein wenig in das Equip investiert wurde.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (23. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gewöhn dich dran! GENAU DAS ist die Zukunft von Wow!
> 
> Ich sags immer und immer wieder! Aber das will NOCH keiner hören... egal!
> 
> ...




OH JA ich gebe dir da 1000% Recht deshalb hau ich ab wow ist nur noch geh hin hau nimm das wars .....selbst ulduar ist easy jaja hardmode den muss man aber nicht machen etc. ich weiß ... tja wow ist so abgekakt das zeigt der nexte patch ! äxte für schurken fliegen ab 60 reiten ab 20 GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ahja eroberungs emble für alle juhu alle mit t8 rumrennen die nie ulduar gesehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja schade wow war so cool am anfan sogar in bc war es noch zu ertragen aber jetzt hält mich nichts mehr fest in diesem spiel ich komme nur on um zu raiden mehr nicht 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 my last hope !


----------



## Maridan (23. Juni 2009)

Nein der Content is genau richtig... wenn man natürlich davon ausgeht das man yogg down hat aber noch nichtmal 1 hardmode geschafft hat dann aber gz zum realitäts verlust .... yay das is ne leistung. 

Freut euch von mir aus aber Aion wird wohl wie die letzten GROßEN WoW  Killerspiele jämmerlich untergehen.

Und nein ich bin kein WOW fanboi... es liegt nur daran das Einzelschicksale keinen Einfluss auf das "große" ganze hat..  


aber gut wenn aion sich 1 jahr halt können die entwickler stolz sein


----------



## Thrungal (23. Juni 2009)

Der TE ist garantiert auch einer derjenigen, die schreien, dass Ulduar soo einfach ist.

Warum könnt ihr dann nicht einen "Kleinen" mal durch ne Hero ziehen?
Wenn er nach seinen Möglichkeiten gut spielt, was solls?

Oder ist das dann zu schwer?


Genau wie DPS den Schaden pro Sekunde rechnet, so kurz denken die meisten in bezug auf Gruppen / Raid - Spiel.
Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, dass ihr mal ne Zeitlang nicht zocken könnt und auch mal dem Content hinterherhängt?
Da möchtet ihr auch von anderen gefördert werden.

Und wen wollt ihr dann anschreiben?
Diejenigen, die ihr vor ein paar Monaten als DPS-Nups beschimpft habt?

Viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Graustar (23. Juni 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Der TE ist garantiert auch einer derjenigen, die schreien, dass Ulduar soo einfach ist.
> 
> Warum könnt ihr dann nicht einen "Kleinen" mal durch ne Hero ziehen?
> Wenn er nach seinen Möglichkeiten gut spielt, was solls?
> ...



Nein ich bin nicht einer von denen die das schreien.
Lesen Bildet!!!

Es geht auch nicht um die dps, sondern ganz einfach darum das sich einige die nicht mal die Items der Gruppenquest, die auch nicht schlecht sind, sondern nur grün Equipt in Heroische Instanzen begeben und sich durch ziehen lassen. 
Und ich denke mal das alle die hier so aufschreien und flamen genau zu dieser Katekorie gehören.
Hauptsache 20 Twinks aber mit keinem einzigen richtig Beschäftigt und die Fähigkeiten kennen gelernt. Siehe den beschrieben Hunter der nicht mal wußte das sein Pet auch Schaden machen kann und es lieber neben sich her laufen läßt.


----------



## BimmBamm (23. Juni 2009)

Maridan schrieb:


> Freut euch von mir aus aber Aion wird wohl wie die letzten GROßEN WoW  Killerspiele jämmerlich untergehen.
> 
> Und nein ich bin kein WOW fanboi... es liegt nur daran das Einzelschicksale keinen Einfluss auf das "große" ganze hat..
> 
> aber gut wenn aion sich 1 jahr halt können die entwickler stolz sein



"Aion" hält sich bereits sehr erfolgreich in Asien - wird wohl nichts mit Eintagsfliege. Dagegen ist laut www.mmorpg-planet.de die Anzahl der WoW-Spieler das erste Mal seit Jahren lt. Quartals-Bericht nicht weiter gestiegen. 

Nach meiner Erinnerung stand in irgendeinem BluePost in den offiziellen Foren mal was von 5,5 Millionen verkauften WotLK-Exemplaren. Wenn man bedenkt, daß in China WotLK noch nicht verfügbar ist, bedarf es nicht viel Rechnerei, um das Land mit den meisten WoW-Spielern auszumachen. Allerdings ist auch das koreanische "Aion" in China in den Open-Beta-Test gegangen. Man darf gespannt sein, ob die Chinesen eher auf das westliche oder das östliche MMO abfahren werden, zumal WotLK dank der Auflagen bezüglich Inhaltsänderungen sich immer noch verzögert. Bei diesen Zahlen ist der europäische Markt eher unerheblich - "Aion" ist schon jetzt für den Entwickler ein voller Erfolg.

Daneben gibt es eine Reihe "Nischenprodukte" wie die "EvE"-Konkurrenten "JG:E" und "Black Prophecy"; das "SW"-MMO wird ja noch einige Zeit dauern. Dennoch wird das Jahr noch interessant: Wird sich WoW weiter mit Abstand oben halten oder splittert sich der Markt in mehrere MMOs auf (die wünschenswerteste Situation, da Konkurrenz bekanntlich zur Kreativität zwingt und Spieler sich außerdem das ihrer Spielweise entgegenkommendste Produkt auswählen können)?


----------



## Suki2000 (23. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Nein ich bin nicht einer von denen die das schreien.
> Lesen Bildet!!!
> 
> Es geht auch nicht um die dps, sondern ganz einfach darum das sich einige die nicht mal die Items der Gruppenquest, die auch nicht schlecht sind, sondern nur grün Equipt in Heroische Instanzen begeben und sich durch ziehen lassen.
> ...



100% /Sign

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Ich spiele auf Mal´Ganis Allianz udn dort erleb ich ich es gern mal das wie Am Wochenende Blau/Grün EQ mit Naxx hero sind und naja Lieber jedemal nen WipePull verursacht haben^^( War mit meiner Hunterin dabei). Ich find es bloss langsam lächerlich dsa auf Mal´ganis immer Leute für 10er Gesucht werden ( Sprich naxx da reichen 1,5 dps vollkommen aus^^) nein es müssen ja mindest 3k DPS seinö.ö*whoot*

*hust* Jop ihr lesst richtig 3K DPS!!!! Für ne 10er Raidini nur damit diese ganzen vollegos an ihr scheiss second gear kommen( Leider gibts auf mali mehr als genug von dennen, und nein ich wechsel denn server nicht^^jetzt wo ich endlich ne Stammgrp hab ;D), Leute die das Gear vllt nötiger brauchen ( sprich Blau/Grün/hergestellte o. Hero Epic Träger) werden nie mit genommen, zitat dazu? 

Ich find es nur noch Armselig was in WoW langsam abläuft bezüglich das Hero Raids ziehen lassen ( mit scheiss gear u. flamen dabei null ahnung von seiner klasse haben) u. dazu noch mindest 3 K dps in ner 10er Raidini fahren zu müssen. Ich Vote dafür das wie zu BC zeiten diese ganzen Raidini s gemacht werden dann trennt sichendlich wieder die Spreu vom Weizen!!!


----------



## Thewizard76 (23. Juni 2009)

_*Wenn du dem Vorbeugen möchtest dann gehe hin und stelle dir deine Gruppen selber zusammen dann hast du die möglichkeit die Leute nach Equip auszusuchen*_


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (23. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads.
> ...




Wie schon gesagt wurde "Das ist die Zukunft von WoW". Es gibt Spieler die nur am Wochenende spielen. Blizzard ist sich aber bewusst das Blizzard Leistung versprochen hat. Blizzard entwickelt die Instanzen und jeder der WoW gekauft hat, hat ein "Anspruch" darauf die Instanzen zu sehen, auch die Wochenendspieler. 

Blizzard hat folgendes gemerkt denke ich. Wenn sie sowas nicht machen wird womöglich bald jeder sich nicht mehr dafür interessieren weil sie einfach den Account kündigen. Ich will auch das haben, wofür ich Blizzard bezahle - alle Inis sehen, was leider nicht möglich ist. Die ganzen Ulduar 10er Gruppen nehmen nur noch Leute mit die auch in Ulduar 10 waren, da kommt kein normaler Spieler oder Spieler der gerade erst Naxx25 ist hinterher, deswegen wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad abgesenkt, wegen dem Ego der Spieler, die Naxx25 Equippte nicht mehr mitnehmen weil sie meinen dass jeder 0815 Spieler schon Ulduarequip haben muss. 

Außerdem: Es wird nur Ausrüstung für Marken gekauft werden können und das sind nur ein paar Slotplätze. Von der Ausrüstung her wird es also nur ein klein wenig leichter in Ulduar werden, aber wenn der Spielskill fehlt, dann gibts weiterhin gewipe dort.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juni 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> _*Wenn du dem Vorbeugen möchtest dann gehe hin und stelle dir deine Gruppen selber zusammen dann hast du die möglichkeit die Leute nach Equip auszusuchen*_



das finde ich auch immer wieder lustig. auf destromath werden immer wieder leute mit top equip für nen speedrun gesucht, die leader sind dabei oft so wählerisch, dass sie nach 2 stunden immernoch suchen. in dieser zeit hätten hätten sie mit einer gruppe auf mittlerem niveau schon mehr als die halbe raid-ini clear.

und über eure ständigen whines: "in wow gibt es immer mehr schlechte spieler, die nix können außer items looten"....das gab es auch zu 60er zeiten schon. in den 40er raids hattest immer 3-4 leute dabei, die sehr oft gestorben sind, ständig grobe fehler machten, usw. ....nur hatte sich niemand sonderlich darüber aufgeregt. 

es passt doch auch irgendwie nicht zusammen, die leute beschweren sich einerseits über den viel zu leichten content, andererseits wird von den anderen spielern immer mehr erwartet. jeder 2. der sich hier beschwert, hatte ja angeblich sunwell vor 3.0 clear und bezeichnet sich selbst als pro-gamer.....aber mehr als die hälfte der grossen worte, sind sowieso gelogen.


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

Was ist eigentlich so schlimm daran sich vorher in den ganzen 80er (Non heros) blau auszustatten? Langsam glaub ich das ich zu doof war und das auf diesem Wege gemacht hab...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrustmaN (23. Juni 2009)

schon mal versucht ne grp zu finden ? 

selbst für 70er inis suchen de leute inzwischen "80er mit mindestens T7" und natürlich mit erfahrung......

halloooo ? aufwachen, da läuft was falsch !

es kann doch nicht sein sich aufzuregen daß die leute keine "normalen" inis machen bevor sie in heroes gehn (oder mit grün/blau) reinwollen. und auf der anderen seite kommt man nicht mal durch den "gearcheck" für ne popelige 70er ini.

und wer mal wirklich nachdenkt wird zugeben müßen, daß es wenn eine grp richtig zusammenspielt, es relativ egal ist wie gut eine grp equipt ist um durchzukommen (ein gewisses mindestmaß sollte natürlich vorhanden sein, aber t8,5 für ne hero sind def übertrieben!!).

wo bitte ist der spaß wenn man in 10 minuten durch xyz-hero durchrusht ? solche runs sind nur für "farmruns" zu vertreten und selbst das sollte man sich mal genauer überlegen, wo wäre das problem, bei solchen runs mal jemand mitzunehmen der eben nicht T8,5 sondern "nur" T7 oder sogar blau/crafting anhat.


nicht die leute mit grün/blau sind das proble, sonder die "gearcheck", "erfahrung und mindestens Txyz"- schreier sind das problem !


/ironie an

sry ich vergaß, natürlich wurden alle "pros" bereits mit der göttlichen wowkeule gesegnet und sind mit der erfahrung und Txyz im ar.... auf die welt gekommen, um den "casuals" mal zu zeigen, daß sie eben doch nur die unterste soziale wow-schicht sind und null anspruch auf das spiel haben!

/ironie off


----------



## Technocrat (23. Juni 2009)

Alpirìh schrieb:


> Ich hab mir als Tank den Hintern aufgerissen, um Herotauglich zu werden. Hab neun Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig und ne Menge Kohle für mein Equip ausgegeben. Finanziert durch Wochenendquesten oder Daylies, da ich nur Gelegenheitsspieler bin.
> Mich wurmt es auch, dass einige meinen, sich nur ziehen lassen zu müssen. So richtig arbeiten tut keiner mehr. Und wenn mal Anstrengungen von nöten sind, sei es durch wipen oder anspruchsvollere Quest; hauen die Leute ab, oder du findest erst niemanden.



Das hört man in letzte Zeit häufig, und nicht nur in diesem Thread. Aber wißt ihr was? Statt den Fehler immer nur bei Anderen zu suchen, faßt euch mal lieber an die eigene Nase: in was für Gilden seid ihr eigentlich? Kleine 15 Mann Gilde wo keiner je on ist? Nun, da muß man sich wohl was Besseres suchen, aber das erfordert genau das, worauf es bei MMOs ankommt: nicht "Skill" beim Knöpfchendrücken sondern soziale Kompetenzen: Freundlichkeit, Diplomatie, Gespür für Andere... aber hey, DAS ist ja genau das, was ein MMO von normalen Computerspielen unterscheidet. Nur Mut, mit ein bischen Übung kriegt man auch das gebacken!


----------



## Ragmo (23. Juni 2009)

wo ist das problem dabei, wenn man mit blau/grün heros geht? ich bezweifle sehr satrk, dass einer der andwesenden voll epic war, bevor er in heros gegangen ist. was dropt denn auf normal? grün und blau... geil ... wo soll er epics her haben der frische 80er? ruf? da hockt er doch auf normal (fast) ewig drann bis der dadurch "ordentliches" gear hat


----------



## Sulli (23. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Und dein 900DPS Fall da ist glaube ich etwas übertrieben....Sorry!



Sowas ist nicht übertrieben Wir warn vor einiger Zeit mit der Gilde (vor dem Patch) in Nax 25 und brauchten noch nen Hexer , och war einer im Suchchannel .. ok , geladen.... er kam .. Bosskampf...Recount... Hexer 850DPS....... und sowas meldet sich für ne Naxx 25ger an ..... und sowas ist an der Tagesordnung
Aber mal andersrum... in normalen Inis wird ichts vernünftiges gedroppt .. Hero muss man schon gehen um halbwegs weiterzukommen und weil man für Normale eh keine leute bekommt
Blizz sollte einfach nen durchschnitts System einführen basierend auf die Ausrüstung . Die Ausrüstung hat ja nen Itemlevel und wenn man nen bestimmten Durchschnitt erreicht hat darf man in die nächst höhere Ini....so einfach wäre es zu lösen .. aber dann müsste Blizz wieder einiges umprogramieren.. was Zeit und Geld kostet


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. Juni 2009)

Das mit den direkt auf 80 sofort in die Heros gehen macht doch nahezu jeder. Gut es gibt sicherlich welche, die quasi zum Leveln noch die hohen normalen Inis gehen, aber das ist schon eher die Ausnahme. 
Als ich mit meinem Jäger die 80 erreicht habe (ja Anfang WotLK) wurde ich quasi (aus der Gilde) ninjainvited. Wir sind gefühlte 5 Stunden (vermutlich waren es 3) in Azjol Hero rumgewiped. Also das finde ich nicht schlimm. Für Raids sehe ich das noch ein bisschen anders.

Und es wird doch immer geweint, dass es alles so leicht geworden ist. Dann freut euch doch mal über die Herausforderung. 

Schlimmer finde ich diejenigen, die quasi direkt nach Naxx gehen wollen. Keine einzige Hero besucht, aber Naxx 10 sollte schon drin sein, und drei Wochen später dann gleich mal Ulduar 25 (und da nicht nur den ersten Boss). Und dann werde ich als Raidleiter noch angemotzt, weil ich so jemanden nicht mitnehme, weil Naxx doch ein Ausstattungsraid ist. Und ich bin normalerweise nicht wirklich wählerisch, was meine Gruppe betrifft. 10 Leute - prima - Gear - ach was. Nur da waren wir 11 und einer musste gehen. Da war das dann ausschlaggebend. 


Das mit den wenigen DPS ist inzwischen unheimlich Spielerabhängig. Ich kenne Eleschamanen, die auf Lvl 72 schon 1,7 k DPS in einer normalen Ini liefern, genauso wie ich teilepische Palas kenne, die in ner Hero auf gerade mal 1500 DPS kommen.


----------



## toryz (23. Juni 2009)

@Frustman: Was soll da falsch laufen? Als Heiler oder Tank kannst es ja fast gar nicht anders machen....als DD ist es relativ egal, dauerts halt länger bis der Mob im Dreck liegt.

Kann mich noch erinnern, ich (Heiler) frisch 80 und der Tank frisch 80....wurde mir Schweigen oder ähnliches aufgedrückt war der Tank tot weil ich danach einfach zu wenig ZM hatte um ihn schnellstens wieder hochzuheilen....Nach der ersten Ini wussten wir wo unsere Grenzen liegen und wir haben erst einmal eine Woche lang die ganzen 80er Nonheros abgefarmt....

Aber ich weis nicht wie es dir geht aber ich lern beim leveln genug Leute kennen um daraus sowas wie eine Stammgruppe für Inis zu machen...bzw. geht man im Laufe des levelns eh meist mit den selben Leuten in die Inis....außer man war so unfreundlich oder blöd das man gemieden wird....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flatrian (23. Juni 2009)

Wenn ihr kkein Bock auf eine grüne randomtruppe habt, dann schreibt einfach ein Achievementrun aus und macht ein EQ Check vor der Nordbank am Brunnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn es halt wieder so ein 900 dps favorit ist, wird er halt gekickt. Wenn ihr eine Gruppe aufbaut, habt ihr auch das Recht zu bestimmen wer mit darf und wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Jäger 900.. Voll episch, mit naxx25 kram, 1100 dps bei ema. imba was? Mein Hexer hat mit 70 damals 2500 dps geschafft! und wehe ihr sagt mir jetzt, die Schattenblitz Rota war nicht schwer ;P


----------



## Tikume (23. Juni 2009)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Das mit den direkt auf 80 sofort in die Heros gehen macht doch nahezu jeder.
> 
> ...
> 
> Schlimmer finde ich diejenigen, die quasi direkt nach Naxx gehen wollen.



Kommt drauf an, ich denke das Wichtige ist dass es spielerisch passt. 
Ich hatte auch schon Heiler in Hero Inis die mit 70er PvP Equip antanzten und ich dachte - ohje. Und geheilt haben sie prima.
Genauso hatte ich schon einen Naxx Equippten Heiler der die totale Katastrophe war.

Genauso war ich mit Twink in recht wenigen normalen Instanzen - einfach weil es selten gruppen gab,
Ich hab mich dann über PvP / Rufsachen equippt und war eher mäßig Heroes und war danach dann auch relativ fix Naxx.

Mit meinem ersten WOTLK 80er sah es dann schon anders aus. Da hat man noch richtig gut die normalen gemacht und dann ewig die Heroes durchgenudelt. 
In Naxx wars dann auch erstmal zäh bis man sich das Equip erarbeitet hatte.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

So genug gelesen...

Schon WÄHREND BC bin ich mit Grün/Blau/PvP-EQ Heros gegangen! Ich hatte genau 0 (nicht mehr und nicht weniger) Trefferwertung und habe damit im t5 Content mitgemacht, im Penismeter immer Platz 1-2 als Eule. Nein, der Raid bestand nicht aus Gimps, sondern ich hatte meine 1200 DPS, was auch viele t6 Equipte Leute nicht mal hinbekamen!
Verständis einer Klasse > EQ


Ich weiss echt nicht, was ihr mit den Heros habt! Ich geh sogar als Elementarschamane mit PvP-Killung und PvP-Heilereq Naxx 25 und fahre dort meine 3'500-4'000 DPS, also weint doch mal nicht rum! (Achja, in meinem PvP-Heilereq habe ich 6% hit, man braucht das auch im PvP, an die, welche das nicht wissen...)


----------



## snif07 (23. Juni 2009)

WAS? man kann instanzen noch im normal Modus spielen?

Wie sollen die Leute die Instanzen im normal Modus spielen wenn sich keine sau dafür findet?

Wenn ich mit meiner Hexe ne inze im normal modus spielen will dann kann ich 4 std suchen und hab 3 Leute.


----------



## Dragonheart64 (23. Juni 2009)

@FrustmaN

ich geb dir vollkommen recht, hätte es allerdings etwas anders ausgedrückt ;-)

Das ist ein Spiel! Das sollte Spass machen, und nicht zu einem Farm- itemwettbewerb ausarten, bei dem sich einige Zivilversager ausleben können, und der restlichen Welt beweisen, dass sie die Könige der virtuellen Welt sind und somit mehr wert. 
Wenn ihr einen auf der Straße seht, der nicht so gut autofährt, oder nur einen alten langsamen Wagen, dann schubst ihr ihn auch weg, oder fahrt ihn über den Haufen? Das würden sie gern alle, die PS- und Tuningmonster, stimmts?!
Und leider läufts in nem Spiel genauso, wie kann es ein grün blau equippter wagen, mit mir dem DPS-King in die gleich Ini zu gehen? Ich, der Progamer, der imbacritter, bei dem es alle 2 Sekunden im TS "bäääm" macht. Oh mann, wie weit ist es nur in dieser Welt gekommen...
Dass der Grundgedanke hierbei Teamwork ist, und in 95% der Fälle ganz egal, wieviel DPS die Gruppe macht, sondern wie gut sie zusammenspielt, ist doch den meisten mittlerweile egal. Oder wieviele Bosse haben nen timer mit ner inragephase? Also ist es doch schnurz, ob der in 2 minuten liegt, oder in 5.
Ich rate allen, die sich in WoW auf dem Egotrip befinden, sich mal im wirklichen Leben (ich verzichte mit Absicht auf diese blöden lol, rl und sonstigen Abkürzungen) um reale Probleme zu kümmern, Bedürftigen zu helfen, Kindern, Tieren, etc. Vielleicht ändert sich dann auch mal die Einstellung im Spiel. Ich glaub nämlich nicht, dass diese "Übermenschen" sich im Alltag anders verhalten, als in WoW (wenn sie könnten).

Das einzige, das mehr wird, wenn man es teilt, ist ein Lachen, denkt mal daran.


----------



## oldesloer (23. Juni 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm mit blau/grünen gear Heros zu gehen?
> Ruf bekommt man mit dem Wappen-system so am angenehmsten und die Heros haben keine Ansprüche.
> Es ist schlimm genug das nun neunmalkluge mit ihrem DPS herkommen. Was kommt als nächstes?
> "Suchen 2 DDs für HDB-HERO bitte nur full epic und mind 3k DPS"
> ...



Genau so läuft es zur Zeit bei uns auf dem Zirkel.Traurig aber wahr, wenn man nicht mindestens 2.5 k DPS fährt brauchst garnicht erst anfragen. So ergeht es mir leider zu oft und spass macht es wirklich nicht mehr.Habe auch alles alleine erarbeitet so wie #9. Bin nicht unter 200 eingekleidet und habe was weiss ich wiviel gold für Rüstung ausgegeben.Trotzdem reicht es nicht.Wenn ich dann hier lese das manche mit Grünen klamotten mitgenommen werden versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.Aber na ja, ich Spiele weils mir spass macht.In diesem sinne, have fun


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juni 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Zum Jäger 900.. Voll episch, mit naxx25 kram, 1100 dps bei ema. imba was? Mein Hexer hat mit 70 damals 2500 dps geschafft! und wehe ihr sagt mir jetzt, die Schattenblitz Rota war nicht schwer ;P



welche rota? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



uns hexer konntest auf 70 auch nicht mit anderen klassen vergleichen. wir mussten absolut garnichts können.....nur das sterben vermeiden. aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe wirklich noch nie einen 80er mit 900 dps gesehen. wenn es wirklich sowas geben sollte....dann muss er ein neuling sein der erst zu wotlk mit wow begonnen hat...und dem sei verziehen, er lernt noch und wird auch besser werden.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Die Heros heute sind ja auch das, was während BC die hohen normalen Inis waren!

Schaut euch doch Burg hero an, das ist eine niedliche Instanz um etwas EQ zu sammeln. Die Werte sind auch die gleichen, wie sie früher (nur verglichen) während BC in den normalen Inis dropten, bloss dass der Gegenstand Episch und nicht nur Rar ist! 

Epische Ausrüstung sagt doch in Gottes Namen nichts aus, und hat es auch schon während BC nicht, irgendwas ist hier faul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Juni 2009)

also ich mach das mit meinen Twinks auch so, sofern die 1,5k dps fahren, und das tun eigentlich alle
allerdings sage ich auch vorher, dass das ein schlecht equipter Twink ist. wurde auch noch nie aus einer Gruppe geschmissen

also chars mit 600 dps in einer hero hab ich auch schon erlebt, waren ziemlich beschissen gespielte dk's


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Juni 2009)

Tja, casual gamer haben halt nicht die Lust sich lange in inzen aufzuhalten und Tage/Wochenlang ruf zufarmen für ein paar epicteile. Und da Casualgamer 90% von Blizzards verdienst ausmachen, sind Casualgamer König, und wenn Casualgamer mimimi machen weil die inzen zu schwer sind und man nich schnell an epics kommt und dann auch noch mit abo kündigung drohen, macht Blizz seinen süßen kleinen Casualprinzen die inzen leichter und schmeißt ihnen die Epics hinterher. So ist das halt, bei allem im Leben gehts um Geld, und bei WoW geht auch nur um geld. Also: Progamer spielt was anderes, oder werdet Casuals, eure mimimi threads helfen auch nicht und müllen nur das buffed forum zu. Ich hoffe die Erklärung oben warum WoW langsam kacke wird reicht euch.

" aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe wirklich noch nie einen 80er mit 900 dps gesehen. wenn es wirklich sowas geben sollte....dann muss er ein neuling sein der erst zu wotlk mit wow begonnen hat...und dem sei verziehen, er lernt noch und wird auch besser werden."

autoshot+AFK^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (23. Juni 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ich denke das Wichtige ist dass es spielerisch passt.
> Ich hatte auch schon Heiler in Hero Inis die mit 70er PvP Equip antanzten und ich dachte - ohje. Und geheilt haben sie prima.
> Genauso hatte ich schon einen Naxx Equippten Heiler der die totale Katastrophe war.
> 
> ...



Natürlich kommt es drauf an, und wie ich schon schrieb, das mit den DPS ist unheimlich Spielerabhängig. Aber ich denke, dass wenn man wirklich raiden will, man sich durchaus mal die Mühe machen kann (und es handelte sich bei der Person um jemanden aus der Gilde, der sicherlich genügend Kontakte hatte um sich zumindest ein paar Items craften zu lassen) um ein gewisses Mindestmaß an Equip dabei zu haben. Es war auch kein spontanes "Hey kommst du mit" sondern schon vorher geplant etc. Und du schreibst ja selbst, dass du dich über PVP/Rufsachen equipt hast, was ja meistens auch schon ziemlich ordentlich ist. 
Und diese Naxx Gruppe bestand zu dem Zeitpunkt fast ausschließlich aus frisch-80ern (inclusive mir - aber ich hatte zumindest gecraftete Items) und diese hätten so ein fast nur grünes Wesen nicht ausgeglichen. 

Und wie Technocrat schon schrieb, eine große Gilde ist in so einem Fall von Vorteil und auch Toryz hat recht, während dem Leveln stolpert man immer wieder über die gleichen Leute, die in die Inis wollen. Dann kriegt man fast automatisch eine feste Gruppe zusammen. Mag bei mir aber auch an der größe des Servers liegen, da gibt es immer wieder Twinks und Neulinge die im Low-Level-Bereich unterwegs sind. *verwöhnt*


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Tja, casual gamer haben halt nicht die Lust sich lange in inzen aufzuhalten und Tage/Wochenlang ruf zufarmen für ein paar epicteile. Und da Casualgamer 90% von Blizzards verdienst ausmachen, sind Casualgamer König, und wenn Casualgamer mimimi machen weil die inzen zu schwer sind und man nich schnell an epics kommt und dann auch noch mit abo kündigung drohen, macht Blizz seinen süßen kleinen Casualprinzen die inzen leichter und schmeißt ihnen die Epics hinterher. So ist das halt, bei allem im Leben gehts um Geld, und bei WoW geht auch nur um geld. Also: Progamer spielt was anderes, oder werdet Casuals, eure mimimi threads helfen auch nicht und müllen nur das buffed forum zu. Ich hoffe die Erklärung oben warum WoW langsam kacke wird reicht euch.
> 
> " aber ganz ehrlich, ich habe wirklich noch nie einen 80er mit 900 dps gesehen. wenn es wirklich sowas geben sollte....dann muss er ein neuling sein der erst zu wotlk mit wow begonnen hat...und dem sei verziehen, er lernt noch und wird auch besser werden."
> 
> autoshot+AFK^^



Besteht das Forum nur aus "Pro's"? Und seit wann zum Kuckuck unterscheidet ihr in JEDEM Thread zwischen Casuals und Pros... Echt merkwürdig.


----------



## Flatrian (23. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> So genug gelesen...
> 
> Schon WÄHREND BC bin ich mit Grün/Blau/PvP-EQ Heros gegangen! Ich hatte genau 0 (nicht mehr und nicht weniger) Trefferwertung und habe damit im t5 Content mitgemacht, im Penismeter immer Platz 1-2 als Eule. Nein, der Raid bestand nicht aus Gimps, sondern ich hatte meine 1200 DPS, was auch viele t6 Equipte Leute nicht mal hinbekamen!
> Verständis einer Klasse > EQ
> ...




Heftig! Du musst einfach imba und voll der überskiller sein! Schonma überlegt, dich bei Ensidia zu bewerben?



Surfer schrieb:


> welche rota?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kennst die Rota nicht???

Also erstmal je nachdem, was du supportet hast, machst du: FdE (nehm ich jetzt einfach mal!), Verderbnis, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, Verderbnis, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, SB, Verderbnis und je nach movement halt etwas weniger SB nutzen! das ganze 5 Minuten lang, bis FdE ausgelaufen ist, und das Ganze dann nochmal von vorne! Aber Achtung! Tollkühnheit war schon was für gute Spieler und wer es richtig hart mochte, hat Fluch der Pein gesetzt!


----------



## Belphega (23. Juni 2009)

Das mit dem blau-grün equipen stimmt nicht ganz.
Ich war letztens in HdB. Ich war Stufe 78.
Mit mir war noch ne 80er Healpriest, ein 80er DK, ein 79er Schurke und ein 78er Paladin.

Ich war am Dmg-Meter mit 1832 DPS auf Platz 1 des Dmg's.
Ich mach jetzt auf 80, trotz blauem Equip (mit 2 grünen Teilen) mehr Schaden als manch ein verzauberter blau equipter Damage Dealer. Mir geht als Eleschami auch das Mana nicht aus.

Ich würde auch Naxx oder in ner Hero gehn.
Bin halt erst gestern 80 geworden.

Aber Blizzard hat manche Klassenskillungen einfach so stark gemacht, dass sie mit dem recht fragwürdigen Equipment, gleich gut sind als besser equipte.
__

Das Equipment spielt in Instanzen eigentlich keine Rolle.
Wichtig ist, dass die Leute in der Gruppe ihren Zweck erfülln.
Wenn ein grüner Heiler die Gruppe am Leben hält - warum sollte ich dann ein Problem mit ihm haben? (:


----------



## Benon (23. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads.
> ...



Ich versteh nicht was dagegen spricht als frischer 80iger Heros zu gehen. Mein Hunter war frisch 80 und lag schon bei 2,3k dps und da wurde ich sogar mit nach naxx genommen (random) weil n hunter fehlte und war im durchschnitt  unter den erstren 3. Wenn du nur aufs equip schaust na dann hut ab du scheinst ja dann gar nichts von WoW zu verstehen wenn du alles an ner scheiß Farbe festmachen willst.

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## mommel (23. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> und mittendrin prankt ein 213er aus dem Heroischen Ulduar.


meinst wohl Hero Naxx, Uld ist 226


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juni 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> meinst wohl Hero Naxx, Uld ist 226



kel und malygos droppen 226er items.

@benon, ich verstehe auch nicht was dagegen spricht als frischer 80er eine heroische instanz zu besuchen. meine erste 80er ini war naxx25 und noch am gleichen abend war clear. keiner von uns hatte auch nur ein einziges 80er item. demnach verstehe ich nicht, warum auf einmal solche extremen equip-anforderungen gestellt weren.


----------



## Dufurius (23. Juni 2009)

Ihr denkt wohl echt alle (oder zu mindestens ein Großteil), dass man nicht mehr als ein paar lila Pixel braucht um in WoW was zu reisen oder? Naja schade eigentlich. WoW war mal ein so schönes, angenehmes und entspannendes Spiel. Wenn man sich heute mal umsieht dann kommt einen echt die Krätze. Naja zum Glück gibt es auch noch Leute die bei all dem Wahn noch auf dem Teppich geblieben sind.


----------



## Karvon (23. Juni 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gewöhn dich dran! GENAU DAS ist die Zukunft von Wow!
> 
> Ich sags immer und immer wieder! Aber das will NOCH keiner hören... egal!
> 
> ...



bin voll deiner meinung!

WoW wird nicht mehr besser..warum auch? Blizzard hat 4 Jahre Geld gescheffelt ohne ende um es in diablo 3, starcraft, und seinem ach so tollen neuen mmorpg reinstecken zu können. Sie wären doch blöd, wenn sie WoW auch so genial weitermachen würden wie am anfang, denn dann würden vl manche leute liebe wow statt diablo 3 spielen. Es sieht so aus, dass WoW am absterben ist, dennoch aber genug Spieler hat und weitergeführt wird aber auch daran gedacht wird, spieler für die andren Produkte zu haben! Egal, ich fühlte mich nach 4 Jahren von Blizzard so derartigst verarscht, dass ich aufgehört hab, denn in 4 Jahren nix! grundlegendes an WoW zu verändern ist eine reine Frechheit. Man hätte so extrem viel daraus machen können. Wenn man bedenkt, was sie verdient haben, hätten 10% davon gereicht um aus WoW das genialste mmorpg der nächsten 10 Jahre zu machen, aber nein, die Firma traut sich nix und sitzt jetzt auf einem geld berg! Was Blizzard in 4 Jahren nicht geschafft hat, hat Funcom in einem geschafft, mit wesentlich weniger Geld!!! Denn als AoC rauskam wars mist, großer mist und die Jungs ham sich gedanken gemacht und mittlerweile ein richtig gutes Spiel gemacht. 

Für alle, die das jetzt nicht verstanden haben =) WoW wird nicht mehr besser! In Classic Zeiten wars top! Aber ich farm doch ned wochenlang items und gear und 2 monate später kriegt mans geschenkt! 

Und zu den "mimimi" leuten...ihr seid so in eurer WoW Welt gefangen, dass ihr es einfach nicht hören wollt, dass WoW mittlerweile mist ist und deswegen beziechnet ihr jeden Thread als Heul thread, obwohl die meisten nur die Wahrheit schreiben! Solltet euch mal gedanken darüber machen! =)

mfg


----------



## j4ckass (23. Juni 2009)

Nur um prinzipiell etwas gesagt zu haben. 

Mir fällt prinzipiell immer mehr auf, dass das Equip garkeine so große Rolle spielt wie alle immer tun. Wenn ich oft den DMG in diversen Raids vergleiche und dann das Equip der Spieler, steht das oft nicht im Verhältniss. 
Die wichtigste Variable ist immer noch der Spieler, und wenn der seinen Char beherrscht dann kann der locker einen Equipunterschied wetmachen.

Was ich damit meine ist, dass es ziemlich egal ist wer wie leicht an welche Items kommt. Den Prestigeeffekt haben Epics ja schon lange verloren. Und High-End Items sind nur mehr kurze Zeit rar. 

Ich finde es grundsätzlich ganz angenehm, dass diese Exklusivität mancher Inhalte und Items einfach verschwunden ist, da ich mich auch von BC zu Wotlk zum Casual gemausert habe. Und stören tuts mich keineswegs, dass ich mit wesentlich weniger Aufwand ans selbe Equip rankomm.


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Besteht das Forum nur aus "Pro's"? Und seit wann zum Kuckuck unterscheidet ihr in JEDEM Thread zwischen Casuals und Pros... Echt merkwürdig.



Weils doch so ist. Alles was nicht mindestens 5 stunden täglich spielt ist casual, alles was länger zockt ist Pro. und zwischen diesen oberkategorien unterscheidet man noch zwischen Guten spielern und noobs^^


----------



## Dive-Master (23. Juni 2009)

Also es sind ziemlich viele hier so ein wenig Banane !

Also wenn ich 1300 bis 1600 DPS fahren muss um in ein Hero zu müssen, dann frage ich mich was Ihr bisher gespielt habt.
Es kann doch fast jeder depp in Heros in Nordend rein. die haben doch keine herausforderungen. gut, vieleicht nicht gerade HDB oder Ank, aber Burg, Turm, Nexus, usw, sind doch wohl sowas von leicht, das man das mit einer Truppe schafft die gerade mal 800dps fährt. 

Ich habe das schon gemacht mit sowelchen.

Dann kommt noch dazu, das man doch schon grün 1200 bis 1500 dps mit 80ig fährt. Wenn jemand seine klasse versteht.
Zumindestens bei meinem Hexer DK und Prister.

Sicher ist es ein nachteil, das es kaum noch Leute gibt die seine Klasse beherschen, aber die kannste auch mit 1800 oder 2k dps vergessen, da Sie z.b. nicht auf Agro achten, oder denken sie wären gerade zu einem Tank mutiert als Stoffi usw. es gibt so viele Dinge. 
Aber mit grünen ( teils blauen ) Kleidungsstücken kann man locker sofort wenn man 80ig geworden ist Heros gehen.


----------



## Redstorm (23. Juni 2009)

ach wie toll das ist
in bc hat man an classic zurückgedacht
und jetzt denkt man an bc zurück 
ladet euch prototype runter und lasst eure ganze wut raus und gut is


----------



## valibaba (23. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Aber wenn man solche Erfahrungen macht das man sich einer Heroischen Gruppe anschließt und dann in der Instanz ein Hunter im Fight 900dps macht und damit nur knapp über dem Heiler liegt, sein Pet nur neben ihm steht weil er vielleicht denkt es sei ein Begleiter, dann kann ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Warum nimmst du denn drad den Hunter als Beispiel, ich hatte schon jegliche Klassen mit in ner grp die nicht über 1k dps gekommen sind... das liegt aber nicht unbedingt am equip sondern an der Spielweise. Ein Hunter macht ohne Pet etwa gleichviel schaden wie mit... es sei denn er ist Bestienmeister. Ich als MM Hunter schicke mein Pet auch ned immer in den kampf weil es je nach gegner schnell zu grunde geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich renne übrigens auch mit nem Hunter rum der Blau/grün equipt ist und ein paar sachen aus Naxx25er an hat... Der kommt in den meisten Heros auf seine 2k, sofern ich mich konzentriert habe...

Ausserdem verstehe ich ned worauf du hinaus willst mit deinem Thread, hast du Probleme damit, dass anderre besser equipt sind als du oder was? Nimmt dich keiner mit nach Ulduar oder naxx25?  Wie soll ein Blau/grün equipter denn bitteschön auf das Naxx25er niveau kommen?, In dem der irgendwelche mobs farmt oder was?

Das leute Ulduar Items habe die blau/grün equipt sind glaub ich dir einfach nicht... Mit Blau/grünen sachen kommt man sicher nicht annähernd auf das Hitcap, welches man in Ulduar braucht... so nimmt ihn bestimmt weder die Gilde noch n rndm Raid mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> Besteht das Forum nur aus "Pro's"? Und seit wann zum Kuckuck unterscheidet ihr in JEDEM Thread zwischen Casuals und Pros... Echt merkwürdig.



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt ^^ mich nimmts wunder wie man Pro-WoW spieler wird... bekommt man denn Geld, wenn man ein paar bosse in Ulduar legt?? ^^ Also nach Thorim Freya und hodir hab ich noch keinen müden rappen gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss wohl weiter arbeiten gehen ... tja ^^


----------



## FrustmaN (23. Juni 2009)

@toryz

nicht das "sich ausstatten" in nonheroes habe ich bemängelt, ich hab es nie anders gemacht, und werde es auch inzukunft mit jedem neuen genauso machen.

was ich ankreide ist die möglichkeit, an sich a) eine entsprechende grp zu finden und b) die einstellung vieler leute die total übertriebene forderungen stellen und sich dann auf der anderen seite aufregen wenn sich grün/blau wo anmeldet bzw wo reinwil, wo es bliizardseiteig evtl anders in der reihenfolge vorgesehen ist


was bleibt manchen fr ne möglichkeit an eq für die nächst höhere stufe ranzukommen, wenn di zwischenstufe einfach "nicht angeboten" wird ?

ich habe als bsp mal für ne inst (normal) 3 tage lang leute gesucht um reinzukommen, waren 4 leute zusammen und nr5 war endlich da, ist beim stein der erste wieder raus, weil ihm einer aus der grp zu "schlecht" war, als ende vom lied hab ichs dann aufgegeben. wenn das das endergebnis ist braucht sich niemand wundern wenn leute eben direkt versuchen in einen 10er oder 25er raid reinzukommen, wo sie mit schlechterem eq nicht so viele nachteile auf den gesamtraid bringen wie in ner 5er.

damit mich niemand falsch versteht: ich bin gegen das ZIEHEN! damit meine ich aber das ziehen von ganzen grps durch 80er mit txyz durch todesminen oder sonstige inis.

Warum ? weil man die grundlagen von grpspiel oder auch gewisse soziale grundstrukturen nun mal erst in halbwegs homogenen grps lernt. wer nen twink pushen will, soll das über seine gilde tun. inzwischen ist es aber eher die regel, daß leute neu anfangen und das erste was sie lernen ist das "zieht mich wer kurz instanz xyz ?"

wozu lvlt man denn ? eben um seinen character mit all seinen fähigkeiten kennen zu lernen und auch mal etwas von anderen klassen zu lernen bzw die welt etwas kennen zu lernen.

man sieht also, daß ein großteil der probleme nicht seitens blizzard (abgesehn davon alles immer schneller auf 80 bringen zu wollen) sondern in der einstellung vieler spieler zu suchen ist.

ein gutes zusammenspiel macht immer noch mehr spaß als komplett problemlos irgendwo durchzuhetzen, wenn ich sowas will, dann renn ich mitm krieger durch flammenschlund und onehitte ganze mobgrps. aber dann mach ich sowas nur zum spaß und nicht weil ich mich dort ausrüsten will^^


----------



## Topfkopf (23. Juni 2009)

Dive-Master schrieb:


> Also es sind ziemlich viele hier so ein wenig Banane !
> 
> Also wenn ich 1300 bis 1600 DPS fahren muss um in ein Hero zu müssen, dann frage ich mich was Ihr bisher gespielt habt.
> Es kann doch fast jeder depp in Heros in Nordend rein. die haben doch keine herausforderungen. gut, vieleicht nicht gerade HDB oder Ank, aber Burg, Turm, Nexus, usw, sind doch wohl sowas von leicht, das man das mit einer Truppe schafft die gerade mal 800dps fährt.
> ...



Darum geht es hier ja, das ist wieder so ein Typischer "mimimi alles zu leicht Classic war viel besser mimimi" Thread. Mir persönlich isses wurscht ob die Inis nun einfach sind oder so schwer das man 40 man mit je 7kdps braucht, hauptsache man hat spass mit der grp und kann sich am Ende über eine hübsche belohnung freuen, vielleicht ein Epic das ma nicht so scheiße aussieht wie der Rest oder ein netter Erfolg. WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel, wems zu leicht ist der kann sich ja nen Classic Privatserver suchen wo die inis noch schwer sind, aber dann auch bitte mit allen Bugs und ohne den ganzen Komfort den man heute hat, weils ja so schön war.


----------



## Porthos (23. Juni 2009)

ich hab auch erstmal in den normalen inis gear gefarmt bis ich in heros gegangen bin .

solange die leute spielen können ist es mir egal wie sie aussehen von den items her , dazu gehe ich wenn meis eh mit kumpels.

aber die spieler die wenn wir mal rnd mitnehmen und die dps liegt unter 1k werden sie sofort aus der grp geschmissen , ich möchte spass haben und nicht nur reppkosten farmen.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Und dein 900DPS Fall da ist glaube ich etwas übertrieben....Sorry!


nein durchaus nicht das hatte ich auch schona ber in meinem fall wars n fury krieger bei emalon

DAS MUSS MAN SICH MAL AUF DER ZUNGE ZERGEHEN LASSEN!!!! Oo


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Heftig! Du musst einfach imba und voll der überskiller sein! Schonma überlegt, dich bei Ensidia zu bewerben?



Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen! Ich möchte damit eher zeigen, dass Blaues/Grünes/PvP-EQ auch etwas taugt! Epics sagen 0 aus... Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der Titanstahlzerstörer, der Nahkämpferstreitkolben. Epic, aber für nichts zu gebrauchen, da sind PvP sachen besser (:


----------



## Redstorm (23. Juni 2009)

hah hatte noch meine s4 epix an hat keiner gemerkt
is ja lilaaaa


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

ach ja ich hab auch mit meinem fury equi erst alle normalen inis abgefarmt dann die heros und naxx10 zeitgliech und dann erst naxx25 und jetzt uldu

für mein tank equi hab ich sogar erst geschaut das ich bissl was aus naxx25 und 10krieg und bin dann erst heros gegangen für den rest :>


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen! Ich möchte damit eher zeigen, dass Blaues/Grünes/PvP-EQ auch etwas taugt! Epics sagen 0 aus... Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der Titanstahlzerstörer, der Nahkämpferstreitkolben. Epic, aber für nichts zu gebrauchen, da sind PvP sachen besser (:


Oo für nichts zu gebrauchen ok ich denke mich haben einfach nur immer noobs beraten die einfach durch glück serverfirstkills gemacht haben und keine ahnung vom fury haben


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo für nichts zu gebrauchen ok ich denke mich haben einfach nur immer noobs beraten die einfach durch glück serverfirstkills gemacht haben und keine ahnung vom fury haben


 Wer spricht hier von Serverfirstkills?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Wer spricht hier von Serverfirstkills?


ich hab das als messgröße für spielerisches können und klassenverständniss eingebaut 

war vermutlich falsch aber mir fiel auf die scnelle nix besseres ein sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genesis3011 (23. Juni 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach, kommt es im Endeffekt doch gar nichgt richtig auf das Equip an.

Wahr schon in vielen Ini's und muss sagen das es mit nicht Epics deutlich mehr Fun machte. (Occulus, Naxx und Ulduar seien mal draußen vorgelassen)

Der Erfahrung nach sind es seltends die tanks und heiler die sich keine Mühe geben, sondern oftmals die DD's (Jaja bin selber einer, ich weiß).

Und außerdem was wolt ihr lieber?: 
Jeden Tag aufs neue mit lauter Epics nur so durch die Nordend-Ini's fegen, oder sich mal einer kleinen Herausforderung stellen und mit weniger gut euipten Leuten losziehen?

Und nebenbei: Wer sich eine Mühe gibt, der ist auch zu Lich King Zeiten noch immer austauschbar. Basta!

Euer Genesis3011


----------



## Nimeroth (23. Juni 2009)

Es gibt immer mehr Spieler die die Klasse nicht beherrschen, und sich oft auch nichtmal die Mühe machen ihr Equip zu verbessern indem sie ne Verzauberung oder nen Sockelstein reinpacken. Man könnte es ja bald schon wieder austauschen....

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich folgende Werte als DD'ler nennen (frisch 80, "gutes" grünes sowie blaues Equip der Gruppenquests und Instanzquests sowie max. 1 hergestelltes episches Teil). Jeweils gemessen am Boss:

Shadow: 2000dps +-200
Ele-Shami 2200dps +-200
Retri (ok..der hat 40% Tank Klamotten -.-): 1800dps +-200

Zudem hab ich mit nem alten 70er Mage mit ZA/Kara/Marken Items an der Puppe mit einer aktuellen Skillung (so weit es die Punkte zuliessen) um 1500dps gehabt.

Es liegt nicht am Equip wenn so unterirdische Werte im Recount auftauchen. Es ist auch meistens kein frischer Spieler, sondern meistens einfach faule Leute die kein Bock haben sich anzustrengen und drauf hoffen von der Gruppe kompensiert zu werden.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Oo für nichts zu gebrauchen ok ich denke mich haben einfach nur immer noobs beraten die einfach durch glück serverfirstkills gemacht haben und keine ahnung vom fury haben



auch serverfirstkill-gilden haben schlechte spieler. 

bsp. die "beste" alligilde auf destromath hat teilweise absolute katastrophen als spieler. wer natürlich täglich, bereits mittags um 14:00 bis spät in die nacht, in ulduar rumhängt...der hat selbstverständlich den server firstkill.

wir hatten ulduar 25 (non hm) in der 3. id clear, bei 3 raidtagen in der woche.....welche gilde hat also mehr zeit für die kills benötigt? hat in diesem fall die gilde mit dem yoggi-firstkill tatsächlich die besseren spieler?

was ich damit sagen möchte; ein server-firstkill sagt !oft! rein garnichts über die leistung der spieler aus....


----------



## MadMat (23. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Oder Tetris :-)
> Ne,ich weiß nicht,ich find das halb so schlimm 1,3- 1,6k in Heros reicht.
> Wenn der Tank die Aggro hat und der Heiler nicht zu doof ist zu Heilen(Tank sollte dafür Critimmun sein
> 
> ...



Genau DAS ist doch der Punkt!

der Tank SOLL critimmun sein, der Heiler SOLL heilen, aber die DD brauchen keine DPS usw.
Ergo: der Tank und der Heiler SOLLEN sich vorher bitte mal equippen und GOld ausgeben. Son DD wird durchgeschleift.

Was meint ihr, wiso soviel Vergelter und Boonkins in den Heros das Tank und Heal-Equip errollen wollen? genau DESWEGEN!

Ich persönlich trau mich immer nicht zu suchen und geh es langsam an. Aber wie es aussieht muss man wohl einfach dreist sein.

Grüße


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


blau, grün, lila, 
pullen, ballern, looten runs
speedrun (wohlgemerkt man sucht vorher 3h für 2h run .) )
900,2k,6k imba dpsroxxerkatzenhexer
'los lasst mal trash machen bis alle da sind' ... wipe... 'wo ist tank; was macht der heiler und warum pullt der schami?' 
'ihr seid zu low bin raus...'
das ist eigentlich der singsang der einem zum thema wolk entgegen weht 

über den inner wahn unseren char die bestmöglichen itmes zukommen zu lassen, vergessen wir das es sich um ein spiel, besser um ein G R U P P E N-spiel handelt. nun ja solang inzestuös geraidet wird und man nicht einsieht das an der anderen kasse es zwar gerade schneller geht aber man wieder an der flaschen kasse steht ... liegt das weder an der schlange noch an der kasse, sondern an der eigen unzulänglichkeit diese situation so zu nehmen wie sie ist und das beste daraus zumachen. das urego vs verstand ... bei den meisten gewinnt das animalische. sie vergessen ihre gute kinderstube, ihr sozial prägung, wie empathie oder diese attribute sind erst gar nicht vorhanden. 
ohnmächte diese situation von aussen zu betrachten, werden gründe gesucht um das scheiter so wie das eigene scheitern zu erklären/ vor sich selbst erstmal zurechtfertigen. dann muss item lvl , dps, blau, grün, lila herhalten oder der fehlende erfolg .... der einen (nicht die gruppe) und nur einem selbst daran scheitern lässt ein content zu bestreiten. "diese leute mit ihrem grüne equip kein wunder das ich bei loken umfalle ... man eh sonst kann ich doch auch vor loken stehen - den gesamten fight" die kurzgeschossene schlussfolgerung ist:
"lfm herodaily nur leute mit 2K dps" " lfm naxx10 nur gute leute mit erfolg und 5k dps und naxx 25 equipt"
mal davon abgesehn das "gute" so aussagekräftig ist wie ein "schöner stuhl"  liegt das problem nun darin das man zwar vielleicht eine 'gute' gruppe findet mit der man auch naxx10 in 2h ablaufen kann ... jedoch gingen dazu 3h suche ins land ... haufen leute die abspringen mit denen man (also dem durchgangswarteverkehr") einen kompletten mc 40 raid vollbekommen hätte. 
dazu kommt noch leute die sich für raids anmelden und dann nach 30 min meinen das sie nun wegmüssten ... was wäre wenn der raid vor 10 min losgegangen wäre ... müssten sie dann auch schnell weg weil keine zeit mehr? warum meldet man sich dann überhaupt an wenn man die nächsten 3-5h was anderes vor hat? 
und so weiter
solang wir an uns nix ändern, kann blizz zwar versuchen da etwas gegenzusteuern aber das ende vom lied ist die einführung von bots für raids udn dann werden hier alle statusabhänigen user aufschreien. selbst schuld!

und wer nun nicht verstanden hat um was es hier geht, schlage bitte (auch über wiki internet möglich): gruppenspiel, team, sozial, empathie und weiter zum thema passende worte nach...

so long, and thx 4 all the fish


----------



## Thrainan (23. Juni 2009)

Ich sehe nicht so wirklich das Problem. Wenn ich als frisch 80er die leichten heroics machen kann, dann mache ich das halt. Gehen wir mal von BU oder nexus aus. Die sind halt super einfach. Das Problem sind weniger die Spieler die nur das machen was halt geht, als eher das Instanzdesign. Heute sammelt man halt keine Dungensets mehr, was ich persönlich auch sehr schade finde.


----------



## Gnarak (23. Juni 2009)

Da gibts nur eines: ausschliesslich Gildenintern ! Da gibts keinen Ärger, kein Aufregen. Wer da Grün/Blau ist von dem weiß man und gut ist es.


----------



## Fasor (23. Juni 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Darum geht es hier ja, das ist wieder so ein Typischer "mimimi alles zu leicht Classic war viel besser mimimi" Thread. Mir persönlich isses wurscht ob die Inis nun einfach sind oder so schwer das man 40 man mit je 7kdps braucht, hauptsache man hat spass mit der grp und kann sich am Ende über eine hübsche belohnung freuen, vielleicht ein Epic das ma nicht so scheiße aussieht wie der Rest oder ein netter Erfolg. WoW ist immer noch ein Spiel, wems zu leicht ist der kann sich ja nen Classic Privatserver suchen wo die inis noch schwer sind, aber dann auch bitte mit allen Bugs und ohne den ganzen Komfort den man heute hat, weils ja so schön war.



/sign

und ich bin froh das n hero heute keine 3 - 4 std mehr dauert


----------



## Tweetycat280 (23. Juni 2009)

Steipilz schrieb:


> ich war schon in heros da hatten die 700dps... war glaube nen hexchen. also das sind halt einfach spieler die ihren char nett beherrschen, stört mich persönlich wenig da ichs mehr ampsant statt störend finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




fail es gibt auch heroinis da kack ich mit meiner full t7 hexe dpsmäßig ab weil der Trash zu schnell umfällt und die Bosse auch, denn es gibt auch Klassen wo man unterscheiden muß zwischen Boss, Trash und Gesamtschaden/dps 

Deswegen kotzen viele Gute Hexen ab weil die Leute den Trash beurteilen und sie kicken obwohl das größte Potenial bei Bossen ist 

Deswegen gibt es auch immer weniger HMs


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> ... und der Heiler nicht zu doof ist zu Heilen(Tank sollte dafür Critimmun sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau, Heiler müssen gut sein, der Tank muss critimmun sein ... Und die DDs sind egal ? Schön grün-grau equipped ?
Fail ...

Vote 4 close, das Thema gabs zig mal, nur mit anderen Überschriften ... Und zu mind. 80% wird eh nicht sachlich diskutiert ...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Juni 2009)

Hm Am besten Sollte es ein Eingespieltes team sein dan is alles andere auch egal eigentlich soweit wen sich die leute kennen ^^


----------



## DerSchleifer (23. Juni 2009)

wenn ich im zusammenhang von wow noch einmal
das wort progamer höre.... 

ein progamer verdient sich seine kohle mit dem was er macht.
es gibt pro-fussballer, pro-tennisspieler, pro-killer und es gibt auch 
soweit ich weiss auch leute die sich mit computergames über wasser halten.

das sind aber keine wowspieler... und wenn es die gibt... sind sie 
bestimmt nicht hier und jammern.

also wir sind zu 95% spieler die ab und an mal ein wenig computer
spielen... und unseren char auch spielen können... dann gibt es noch 
eine handvoll spieler, die den ganzen tag spielen.... und glauben, weil 
sie unmengen von zeit vor der kiste sitzen in irgendeiner weise was tolles
sind.... seit ihr nicht ;-) 

ich finde blizzard sollte einen server aufmachen auf den die langzeitspieler
sich zusammentun sollten.... 
die innis sollten unglaublich schwer sein... 
die dropchance der items sehr niedrig...
2 brücken vor dem ah zum posen
und einen bepöbeldennoob-channel

ich kann das echt nicht mehr hören.... wie gemein das ist, daß blizz
den spielern nun auch lila items gibt, obwohl sie nicht ihre gesammte 
freizeit vor dem rechner sitzen....

ich finde es gut.... da alle das spiel gekauft haben und monatlich auch
gebüren zahlen... also her mit den lila dingern ;-)

die 5% dauerspieler würden die server nicht am leben halten....

auch denkt mal nach... wen die gelegenheitsspieler nicht mehr da sind...
wer soll euch denn auf der brücke vor dem ah bestaunen ?


----------



## Mindphlux (23. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Oder Tetris :-)
> Ne,ich weiß nicht,ich find das halb so schlimm 1,3- 1,6k in Heros reicht.
> Wenn der Tank die Aggro hat und der Heiler nicht zu doof ist zu Heilen(Tank sollte dafür Critimmun sein
> 
> ...




Gute Einstellung...der Tank soll es drauf haben, der Heiler soll es drauf haben...nur die Schadensverursacher dürfen rumeiern und irgendeinen Blödsinn verzapfen.

Und ganz nebenbei, "900dps" ist nicht übertrieben, das passiert oft genug.

In heroischen Instanzen ist das ja noch schaffbar, aber so Leute begegnen einem ja auch in den Raids, nein nicht Obsidiansanktum oder Naxx10, sondern in Ulduar.
Magier mit 1600dps am Boss. Schaue ich mir also die Ausrüstung an... durchschnittlich Ausrüstungsstufe 200( Naxx25 besuchen wäre jetzt angebracht?)
Auf jeden Fall kann man trotzdem 3,5k-4k dps damit machen, lässig. Also schau ich mir an, womit macht der Schaden...

1. Arkane Geschosse 60%
2. Frostfeuerblitz 15%
3. Geschosssalve 15%
.
.
6. Arkanschlag 2%

Skillung ist Arkan und absolut Raidtauglich, also hau ich den drauf an, dass er ne andere Rotation fahren muss. Kommt als Antwort, normalerweise bin ich Feuer geskillt, wollte mal was anderes ausprobieren....und das in Ulduar.

Das kommt dabei rum, wenn man zu fortgesschrittener Stunde noch jemanden ersetzen muss 

Schuld ist Blizz, Naxxramas als Einführungsinstanz für alle war ja in Ordnung, doch nun denken die Leute, das geht immer so weiter, dass man sich überall durchziehen lassen kann...


----------



## Nimeroth (23. Juni 2009)

DerSchleifer schrieb:


> ... *blubb* ...
> 
> 2 brücken vor dem ah zum posen
> und einen bepöbeldennoob-channel
> ...



Ich du glaubst ernsthaft das erfolgreiche Spieler das machen? Es gibt Individuen die das vieleicht brauchen, aber die breite Masse der Raider macht das nicht.
Aber stimmt schon...und alle Casuals können nicht spielen & sind itemgeil. Genau genommen hocken die nämlich auf der Brücke und lol'en noch obendrein die
ganze Zeit in den Channel weil sie sich die Items durchs durchschleifen lassen erschlichen haben.

Wie engstirnig kann man überhaupt sein, um sowas zu verzapfen?

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## DerSchleifer (23. Juni 2009)

erfolgreiche spieler.... oh gott..... und das bei wow...
was für ein erfolg.... mann....mann... 
es gibt erfolge die sind was wert und andere sind nix wert....
das ist ein kinderspiel zum entspannen.....
und keine olympischen spiele.

was soll das denn sein ? erfolgreicher spieler ....
der der sich den arsch breit sitzt ?
ich kann diese überheblichkeit echt nicht mehr sehen....


----------



## kurnthewar (23. Juni 2009)

> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen an der Tagesordnung war um überhaupt Hero gehen zu können.
> Heute ist es leider so, das jeder frische 80er sofort im Suchen Channel für Heroische Instanzen ist. Man schaut in die Runde und sieht grünes Equipt wo das höchste dann gerade mal 187 hat. Da hat sich Blizz ja echt was einfallen lassen den Content so leicht zu machen. Ich will mich auch nicht aufregen das alles im allgemeinen leichter geworden wäre, dazu gibt es schon zu viele Treads.
> ...




weist du es gibt auch leute die gönnen anderen nicht den dreck unter deren fingernägeln(ob er nun episch ist oder nicht). kotz dich doch im blizz forum aus oder kick den wenn das ja so schlimm ist. bin mit meinen twink gestern auch 80zig geworden. meinst du da renn ich noch 4 wochen in normalen instanzen rum ?

ne ich schnapp mir meine gildis und ab. 

deine arroganz sollte an dir ausprobiert werden. bist du den 4 wochen normale instanzen in nordend gegangen? nein weil es nicht nötig ist !


ps: das ist mal wieder ein mimimi loot fread ab nächste woche mach ich mal ne strichliste


und von wegen pro-gamer. das sind leute die dafür bezahlt werden zu spielen und net rumheulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher sind wir alle doch eher casuals(gelegenheitsspieler).


----------



## callahan123 (23. Juni 2009)

also die Sache mit Pac Man / X-Box würde mich schon auch interessieren, welches Bundle muss man da kaufen?

Topic: 
ich bin der Meinung, dass nur noch DKs in Heros gehen dürfen, weil das ja auch ne Hero-Klasse iss, Heiler dürfen gar nicht mehr am Gruppenspiel teilnehmen, weil die zu wenig DPS fahren und Tanks sollten nur noch von Ingis in Form von Hackfresse-Attrappen hergestellt werden können, die man gar nicht mehr heilen muss - ergo 5 DDs / Inze = Schützenfest (bitte freuen sich sich JETZT)

Das geht auch mit grün-blau Zeugs! Ist doch gar nicht so schwer. 
(warum denn gleich so eschoffieren?)


Mal ernsthaft an den TE: du regst dich wirklich darüber auf, dass unter 11 Millionen Menschen Leute dabei sind, die sich anders verhalten als DU es für richtig hältst? Die das Spiel nicht unter den gleichen Gesichtspunkten sehen und nicht genau deine Ziele und Interessen verfolgen? 
Hm, stimmt ist wirklich seltsam. Muss die Schuld des Spiels sein, so wie es die Schuld des Lebens ist, dass Jugendliche während der Pubertät durchdrehen, Frauen während des Streitens grundsätzlich mit unpassenden Behauptungen und Anschuldigungen deine Argumentationsstrategie zerstören, alle Ampeln immer dann rot sind, wenn man es eilig hat und mittlerweile jeder Fernsehsender meint zur gleichen Zeit eine Werbepauseeinlegen zu müssen.

Ich kauf mir nen Strick, häckel mir ne Hängematte und denke ein wenig darüber nach, wie man solche Ungerechtigkeiten in Zukunft abstellen könnte...


----------



## Thrainan (23. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> also die Sache mit Pac Man / X-Box würde mich schon auch interessieren, welches Bundle muss man da
> Mal ernsthaft an den TE: du regst dich wirklich darüber auf, dass unter 11 Millionen Menschen Leute dabei sind, die sich anders verhalten als DU es für richtig hältst? Die das Spiel nicht unter den gleichen Gesichtspunkten sehen und nicht genau deine Ziele und Interessen verfolgen?
> Hm, stimmt ist wirklich seltsam. Muss die Schuld des Spiels sein, so wie es die Schuld des Lebens ist, dass Jugendliche während der Pubertät durchdrehen, Frauen während des Streitens grundsätzlich mit unpassenden Behauptungen und Anschuldigungen deine Argumentationsstrategie zerstören, alle Ampeln immer dann rot sind, wenn man es eilig hat und mittlerweile jeder Fernsehsender meint zur gleichen Zeit eine Werbepauseeinlegen zu müssen.
> 
> Ich kauf mir nen Strick, häckel mir ne Hängematte und denke ein wenig darüber nach, wie man solche Ungerechtigkeiten in Zukunft abstellen könnte...



Fernseher abschafen, Frauen haben bei anständoigen gamern eh nix zu suchen und wer ordentlich viel zockt hat auch wenig Kontakt mit Ampeln (Stubenhocker ftw^^)


----------



## boonfish (23. Juni 2009)

ich finde Blizzard könnte das Problem ganz einfach lösen.
Indem man den Spielern... 

..."Normale Realms" und...
..."Heroische Realms" anbietet. 

Der Loot ist auf beiden gleich aber die Leistung die dafür benötigt wird unterscheidet sich. Damit könnte es sich Blizzard so einfach machen. 
Man bräuchte keine Hardmodes und nicht 4 Varianten einer einzigen Instanz anbieten (wie es soweit ich weiß mit dem Kolloseum sein wird).

auf "Heroischen Realm" ist es Pflicht für neue Instanzen eine Questreihe zu absolvieren.
Und die Achievements für die 5mann Hero Instanzen werden in die Bosskämpfe direkt eingebaut.
Man bekommt etwas weniger Ruf und Gold, Reiten und Fliegen bleibt wie es in BC war.
...

die "Normalen Realms" sind dagegen so aufgebaut, dass sie weniger Zeit beanspruchen und auch Casuals und jüngere Spieler schnell zu Erfolgen kommen.
die Herausforderungen der heroischen Realms sind diesen Spielen aber in Form von Achivements aber dennoch zugänglich (aber eben nicht Pflicht).

Dabei müsste aber beachtet werden, dass man seine Chars nicht von Normale auf Heroische Realms übertragen kann.

Durch diese Regelung hätte niemand etwas zu meckern.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (23. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> ich finde Blizzard könnte das Problem ganz einfach lösen.
> Indem man den Spielern...
> 
> ..."Normale Realms" und...
> ..."Heroische Realms" anbietet.




du glaubs doch nicht im ernst, dass auch nur eines der hier anwesenden grossmäuler, auf einem heroischen realm spielen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denen geht es doch garnicht um den schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern darum, dass sie nicht mit ihrem equip vor der if bank posen können. viele die hier meckern, haben zu classic-zeiten nie gespielt. diese leute werden immer weinen, egal was blizzard tut.

schau dir doch mal die foren an....zu bc-zeiten weinten sie über sunwell, jetzt wurde es komischerweise von jedem zweiten hier vor 3.0 gesäubert und gemeckert wird über den zu leichten content. geschätzte 80% der hier anwesenden, sabbeln einfach nur das nach, das sie irgendwann mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt hatten.


----------



## Nimeroth (23. Juni 2009)

DerSchleifer schrieb:


> erfolgreiche spieler.... oh gott..... und das bei wow...
> was für ein erfolg.... mann....mann...
> es gibt erfolge die sind was wert und andere sind nix wert....
> das ist ein kinderspiel zum entspannen.....
> ...



Ich geb dir mal nen Tip: Bereits vor einiger Zeit wurde seitens Blizzard was ganz neues tolles ins Spiel implementiert. Das haben die schlauen Programmierer (oder Marketing-Typen wer auch immer) "Erfolgs-System" genannt. Man bekommt einen "Erfolg" gutgeschrieben, wenn man bestimmte Aufgaben erledigt.

Desweiteren bedeuted dem normalen Deutschen Sprachgebrauch nach "Erfolg" nichts weiter als ein Ziel erreicht zu haben was entweder vorgegeben, oder man sich selbst gesteckt hat.

Wie überheblich kann man eigentlich sein, um auf so tiefer Ebene zu flamen zu versuchen. Immer diese "an-einem-Wort-aufgeilerei". Wenn das der einzige Beitrag zu einer versucht sachlichen Diskussion ist, dann lieber gleich bleiben lassen.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## kurnthewar (23. Juni 2009)

> Wie überheblich kann man eigentlich sein, um auf so tiefer Ebene zu flamen zu versuchen. Immer diese "an-einem-Wort-aufgeilerei". Wenn das der einzige Beitrag zu einer versucht sachlichen Diskussion ist, dann lieber gleich bleiben lassen.



sorry aber immer über loot und dps gequatsche kann doch nicht der anspruch sein. wenn hier einer mal nen fread aufmacht der von einem anderen thema handelt wird der gleich angekackt.

die themen die normal hier aufgemacht werden sind :

1. DPS
2. loot
3. wow ist scheisse aber ich spiels trotzdem damit ich hier irgend einen alles ist scheisse fread aufmachen kann
4. und alles ist sssssoooooo einfach 


und das gefühlte 50 mal die woche. 


was intressiert das einen ob einer grün blau lila oder nackt in einer ini mit dem da steht ? der geht mit weil der selber loot haben will. und dann ist er das selber schuld. da muss ich net drüber quatschen.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (23. Juni 2009)

Was ist eigentlich so unglaublich toll daran, komplett "lila bzw T 8" zu sein?

Man steht da in Dalaran doof rum, hüpft n bissl um den Brunnen und hat das an, was 9/10 Leuten auch anhaben. Auffallen tun mittlerweile die Leute, die was wirklich besonderes haben.

Schicke Mounts, die man nicht hinterhergeworfen bekommt. (Baronmount, Rabenfürst hat mittlerweile auch fast jeder). Zb A´lars Asche, den zeitverlorenen Protodrachen, den zulianischen Tiger etc

Den Kolben oder Hammer von Ragnaros, der echt mühselig zu farmen ist, besondere Titel aus alten PVP Zeiten, Volle T1 oder T2 Sets, die Donnerzorn Klinge. DAS SIND HINGUCKER!!

Aber nicht diese ganze epicscheisse die sich jeder Horst in 2 Wochen locker zusammengimpen kann. Alle sehen gleich aus, von daher ists mir völlig egal mit welchen Leuten ich in heros gehe, mir gehts mittlerweile darum, neue "nette" Leute kennenzulernen, ich kack auf Marken, gefrorene Kugeln und Items aus Nordend.

Wenn jeder T 8,5 anhat wird T9 etc eingeführt und die ganzen Pfosten rennen wieder dem "Erfolg" hinterher. Nö, ich hab mich da ausgeklinkt und farme lieber die alten Sets damit ich mal ein paar "vollständig" habe und nicht nur von jedem Set 2 Teile weil dann das neue wieder rauskommt. Ist doch Schwachsinn.


Aber das mag jeder anders sehen!

Und die ganze dps Diskutiererei ist auch fürs Klo. Das Grundprinzip eines DD´s ist es einen hohen Gesamtschaden innerhalb einer Instanz zu fahren. Es gibt in JEDEM Raid immer Leute die hohe dps fahren, aber im Gesamtschaden unter denen liegen, die sogar 400dps weniger fahren.

Dieser neu eingeführte DPS Schwanzvergleich sollte echt von blizz verboten werden. 

Es gibt ne Menge Spieler die mit grün/blauem Equip wie es der TE mokiert, mehr reißen, als irgendwelche selbsternannten dps Maschinen die n paar epics aus Naxx 25 geninjat haben und sich selbst die Krone aufsetzen.

Bei so Leuten geh ich gleich wieder aus der Gruppe bevor ich ausfallend werde. Nach 4 Jahren WOW hat man da kein Bock mehr gegen die Wand zu reden.


----------



## Agyros (25. Juni 2009)

/signed @JohnnyNRW

Mit dem Heiler / Tank funktioniert das im übrigen super. Einmal drohen das man sich bei jeglichem Geflame - gleich gegen wen - sofrot verabschiedet und alle sind brav ^^


Auch wenns mal nicht so läuft, kann man dabei Spaß haben. Nur auf Leute die immer wieder den selben Mist bauen (auch nach ner freundlichen Belehrung)  und dann noch maulen sowie auf Roxx0r und  Flamer kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Rabaz (25. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit stell ich fest das immer mehr grün/blau Equipte sich in Hero Instanzen begeben und sich einfach nur noch Ausstatten lassen wollen.
> Ich denk mal an die BC Zeiten zurück wo man erst mal normale Instanzen gehen mußte und auch ein bisschen Ruf farmen .....bla



Auf der einen Seite winseln alle rum weil alles nur noch viel zu leicht ist, auf der anderen Seite traut ihr euch nicht jemanden unterhalb von full-epic mitzunehmen....also WAS DENN NUN ? Ist doch nicht so leicht, oder Mißgunst, oder sonstwas ? Ich versteh es an der Stelle einfach nicht.


----------



## Bergerdos (26. Juni 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> WOW ist TOT und das schon seit langem.
> Seit man in nem Monat oder so auf 80 kommen kann lernen die Spieler es nicht gescheit zu spielen, wollen nur schnell epick und jammern Rum warum sie keinen dps fahren.



hmmm ... beim leveln benutz Du bei fast allen Klassen maximal 4 Fähigkeiten - immer und immer wieder.
Wenn die erforderlichen EP geblieben wären bräuchtest Du nicht einen Monat bis 80 sondern 3 Monate. Also 3 Monate lang 4 Fähigkeiten benutzen.
Glaubst Du tatsächlich es würde einen Unterschied an Deinem "Skill" machen ob Du das stupide abschlachte einzelnen Gegner nun 1 oder 3 Monate duchziehst ? Und komm nicht mit Instanzen beim Leveln, als ich meinen Magier-Twink gelevelt hab hab ich JEDEN Abend nach einer Gruppe für Kloster gesucht. 
Gefunden hab ich eine Gruppe als ich schon lvl 45 war, der Tank der Gruppe war schon fast 60, das ist natürlich eine tolle Herausforderung die Deine Gruppenfähigkeit und Deine Charakterbeherrschung enorm beeinflusst *grins*
Die zweite Instanz mit dem Magier war dann Bollwerk, die dritte Instanz war schon Nexus Hero ! Selbst wenn man es will und danach sucht, man findet keine Gruppe für Nonhero-Instanzen. Wenn sich mal 3-4 Leute gefunden hatten hat sich die Gruppe wegen Tank- oder Heilermangel nach 20 Minuten wieder getrennt.
Und zum TE:
Ich weiß nicht ob Du damit vertraut bis, vielleicht ist Dein Char ja schon full Epic von Ebay gekommen:
Item level 187 findest Du unpassend für eine Hero ? Überraschung, Item lvl 187 ist das höchste das man bekommen kann, dropt in 80er NonHero und in Heros selber, das nächste ist dann lvl 200 und da sind wir schon bei Epix. Wo bitte soll ein frisch 80er denn Sachen mit lvl 200 her bekommen ? Richtig, er bekommt sie aus heroischen Instanzen !
Falls Du Deinen Char kurz nach erscheinen von LichKing selber auf 80 gebracht hast, wie bist Du denn in die erste Hero gegangen ? Hast Du eine Woche gewartet bis die ganzen anderen Leute ihre Berufe hochgeskillt haben und hast Dir die ersten Epix gekauft ? Oder hattest Du noch T6 an ? da ist aber ilvl 187 besser...
also ich war in der ersten Hero ca. 1 Stunde nachdem ich 80 war und ich hatte nicht ein episches Teil an, woher auch. Mehr als die Hälfte war noch grün, genau wie bei dem Rest der Gruppe auch. Genau für die Zielgruppe ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Heros ausgelegt, nicht für die Leute die sich in Ulduar eingedeckt haben.
und nicht jeder Char ist ein Twink mit reichen Eltern die mal eben 15 k Gold rüberschieben um den kleinen im AH einzukleiden.


----------



## 1337Stalker (26. Juni 2009)

Jaja, damals war alles besser.

Jetzt ist Wotlk scheiße, früher war BC scheiße.

Heute sagt man: "Mann, ich wünsche mir die alten BC Zeiten zurück" (Tu ich auch, fand BC deutlich besser als Wotlk)

Und damals sagte man: "BC ist so scheiße, ich will Classic WoW wieder ! " ( Keine Ahnung, hab erst Anfang BC angefangen)

Immer das gleiche.


----------



## Minorjiel (26. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es gibt doch eigentlich gar keinen Grund sich über die gesamte Entwicklung des Spiels aufzuregen. Ändern kann man's nicht. Blizzard passt den Inhalt an eine neue Zielgruppe an also passe ich mein Spielverhalten an den neuen Inhalt UND die geänderte Spielerschaft an. Das sieht dann so aus, dass ich im besten Falle mal eine Hero mit einer zufälligen Gruppe spiele. Schlachtzüge spiele ich ausschließlich mit meiner Gilde....die Leute kenne ich und wir kommen toll miteinander aus. Hin und wieder gibt's mal korrekterweise einen Rüffel vom Raidleiter bezüglich Spielverhalten und Veredlung des Equipments aber ansonsten keine Beschimpfungen und keine Streitigkeiten über den Loot. Macht echt Laune.

Naja, manch einer hier ist der Ansicht, dass durch dieses konsequente Verhalten neue Spieler keine Chance auf eine Weiterentwicklung haben. Aber genau das ist doch eben nicht (mehr) der Fall. Man muss doch viel weniger Zeit aufwenden, um den einen oder anderen Schritt vorwärtes zu machen. Dadurch lässt sich doch auch viel einfacher eine neue Raid-Gilde aus dem Boden stampfen, in der sich alle verstehen. Wenn man dazu keine Lust hat, dann muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und sich in einer bunte Truppe in Ulduar und Co. tummeln.

Achja, passt auch zum Thema...parallel habe ich einen anderen Thread gelesen, da ging's um den Mimiron-Nerf: "Blizzard macht den Content zu einfach und das Spiel kaputt, etc. pp"
Und mal ganz unter uns: Haben denn wirklich schon soviele Spieler Ulduar normal und Hardmode fertig? Unsere Gilde hat etliche Wochen gebraucht, bis Naxxramas 10 und 25 erfolgreich zerlegt war. Ganz frech behaupte ich einfach mal, dass es vielen Gilden ähnlich ergangen ist.

Ich persönlich werde meinen allerersten Whine-Thread erstellen, wenn Patch 3.X kommt und uns El Bosso nach 2 Wochen erfolgreich durch die neu eingepatche Schlachtzugsinstanz geschubst hat. Vorher halte ich schön die Füße still und klopfe nach und nach Ulduars Bosse aus den Pantoffeln. Denn leider kann ich überhaupt nicht beurteilen, ob Mimiron jetzt auch Free-Loot ist, der steht bei uns nämlich noch.

Unter Berücksichtigung meines angepassten Spielverhaltens ist mir daher der Spaß am Zocken geblieben....einfach Leute suchen, die mit euch Schritt halten oder mit denen Ihr Schritt halten könnt. Den Rest kann man doch links liegen lassen, interessiert doch keinen. Das spart Zeit und schont die Nerven :-)


----------



## wonder123 (26. Juni 2009)

ich liebe diese threads...^^

1.das alles so einfach gemacht wird und es neulingen nun möglich is sich mit grün /blau eq durch hero zu "schmuggeln" weil sie ja alle so doof sind und ihr dafür "gearbeitet" habt sed ihr alles seber schuld(d.h. ein sehr großer teil der spieler).Ihr wollt doch immer nur super schneller durch und gebt keinem neuen eine chance mal überhaupt anzufangen sich seine epics zu besorgen.

"/2 lfm 3 dds ini xy hero pls niemand unter 3k dps.../w me pls"

wenn man sowas schon liest bekommt man schon augenkrebs...
ihr sollt es den neulingen nciht erschwerren einen start ins raidgeschehen zu finden sondern neuen helfen und ihnen dinge erklären auch wenn sie sich mal doof anstellen etc....es is doch egal es ist nur ein spiel...ihr habt doch auchmal angefangen oder?ihr wolltet sowas wie oben geschrieben doch bestimmt auch net lesen als ihr frisch 80 mit grün/blau equip da standet oder etwa doch?


2.wieso soll es immer schlechter sein wenn man etwas schneller erreichen kann?
ich stelle jetzt mal die theroie auf(welche wahrscheinlich schwachsinn is), dass blizzard den schlechten ruf von wow (als suchtspiel) etwas wenigstens verbessern will sodass die meisten leute ihr rl (ja auch wenn es keiner zugeben würde jeder vernachlässigt da sein rl) nicht vernachlässligen.
schließlich hat wow einen miserablen ruf...

jaja is alles schwachsinn ich weiß...^^


PS:flamen erlaubt^^


mfg


----------



## Minorjiel (26. Juni 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> 1.das alles so einfach gemacht wird und es neulingen nun möglich is sich mit grün /blau eq durch hero zu "schmuggeln" weil sie ja alle so doof sind und ihr dafür "gearbeitet" habt sed ihr alles seber schuld(d.h. ein sehr großer teil der spieler).Ihr wollt doch immer nur super schneller durch und gebt keinem neuen eine chance mal überhaupt anzufangen sich seine epics zu besorgen.



Zweischneidiges Schwert.

Der Eine betrachtet WoW noch immer als Spiel, der Andere als...hm....sportliche Herausforderung? Gerade der letztere Kamerad legt zeitweilen etwas Mißgunst an den Tag. Immerhin hat er ich seine Belohnungen verdient. Dass es sich hier um ein Spiel handelt und das erspielen der Belohnung eigentlich Spaß gemacht hat und keine "Arbeit" war, ja...da verschwimmen die Grenzen und Meinungen.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber auch die Zocker verstehen, die sich einmal pro Woche abends 3 Stunden von der Familie lossagen und sich dann aufgrund einer "doofen" Gruppe im Kreis drehen. Aber rein theoretisch sollte so ein Spieler doch in die erstere erwähnte Kategorie gehören...sehr merkwürdig, das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wonder123 (26. Juni 2009)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Zweischneidiges Schwert.
> 
> Der Eine betrachtet WoW noch immer als Spiel, der Andere als...hm....sportliche Herausforderung? Gerade der letztere Kamerad legt zeitweilen etwas Mißgunst an den Tag. Immerhin hat er ich seine Belohnungen verdient. Dass es sich hier um ein Spiel handelt und das erspielen der Belohnung eigentlich Spaß gemacht hat und keine "Arbeit" war, ja...da verschwimmen die Grenzen und Meinungen.
> 
> ...




okay du hast recht^^

die sache mit dem wow, spiel oder z.b: sport, ist eine pure meinungsangelegenheit

hoffe hab in dem vorpost net zu sehr angegriffen, wenn ja entschuldigt...

mfg


----------



## 666doomsayer666 (26. Juni 2009)

Graustar schrieb:


> Den nächsten den man anschaut hat auch nur alles mit maximal 187 Itemlevel und mittendrin prankt ein 213er aus dem Heroischen Ulduar.



hammer geiler komment mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da schreibt jemand der keine ahnung hat ... naja sollte man langsam gewohnt sein ... 213 ? naxx hero... 
aber hey zum thema:

mir ists vollkommen latte, ob ich mit nem tank und nem heiler zu 3 durch ne hero ziehe, oder ob da meinetwegen noch 2 leute mit 900 dps rumlaufen neben mir, wenn die ini ohne wipe clear is top, auch einen wipe kann man ja noch verkraften. allerdings kommts immer drauf an wer das low eq hat.. wenns der heiler oder tank ist, naja dann gibts eben nix. soll nun kein freibrief sein, dass jeder dd mit low eq losziehen sollte, aber da ists eben am wenigsten schlimm.

wenn dann eben diese zeitgenossen noch nach erfolgen schreien, sollte man ihnen doch mal eine kurze erläuterung geben, was dafür nötig ist - ihre eigene leistung daran.


----------



## wonder123 (26. Juni 2009)

666doomsayer666 schrieb:


> hammer geiler komment mal wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign

jahaaaa bald ferien letzter schultag dann kann ich kleiner kiddi mich durch mehr inzen für mehr epixxxxxx ziehen lassen !!!!


----------



## Minorjiel (26. Juni 2009)

wonder123 schrieb:


> okay du hast recht^^
> 
> die sache mit dem wow, spiel oder z.b: sport, ist eine pure meinungsangelegenheit
> 
> ...



Nein, nein...in keinster Weise. Habe vor Deinem Post meine Meinung zu dem Thema zum Besten gegeben. Irgendwie kann ich die ganze Aufregung nämlich überhaupt nicht verstehen. Ich tauche neben meiner täglichen Arbeit auch hin und wieder in die Welt von Elfen und Orks ab und habe mir eine Spielergemeinschaft gesucht, mit der ich das sogenannte RL und ingame prima kombinieren kann. Wir raiden auch (relativ) erfolgreich mit gewisser Disziplin und Spaß an der Sache. Darum geht's doch...alles andere wäre für mich persönlich falsch investierter Ehrgeiz. Wenn mich in einem Spiel gewissen Dinge aufregen, dann ändere ich diese im Rahmen der mir zu Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten....und dazu gehört nicht das Erstellen von Whine-Threads und das Flamen von Mitspielern. 

Das ist der Grund, warum ich dieses Forum gerne verfolge aber die Themen eher distanziert und leicht amüsiert verfolge :-)


----------



## Gerti (26. Juni 2009)

Früher wars Normale 70er/craften dann Heros dann Kara
Heute nimmst die normale Instamnz für die letzten 2 level ups, ist absolut sinnlos sich in normalen instanzen equip für heros zu farmen, die machst auch clear, wenn jeder 1k dps macht...


----------



## Chissmann (26. Juni 2009)

wie das nervt  das ganze rumgeheule backt euch ein eis und seit still mein gott " wow ist zuleicht " "wow ist dies wowo ist das...bla bla. wenn  ulduar so einfach wäre dann hätte ede mittel gilde ulduar clear (hc und hardmode) haben aber nur die progilden also heult nicht und spielt einfach das nervt^^


----------



## Dabow (26. Juni 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Mach PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich hab mit meinem Char auch noch 2 Grüne Sachen an und geh Heros ??? Und ? Solang die GRP durch mich überlebt ist doch alles paletti / bin Heiler


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (26. Juni 2009)

Den Leuten wie der TE sie beschrieben hat, denen fehlt es eigentlich viel weniger an Equip als an Skill, das ist einfach mal so zu sagen. Wenn ich einen lvl 80 mage auf unserem Server voll episch ausgerüstet sehe, der sich dann aber Beweglichkeit und crit meta reinsetzt, der hats für mich verpeilt.
Man kann aus jedem noch so dreckigem Gear , mit einer gescheiten Skillung+Rota mehr Schaden rausholen als sonst. Selbst wenn man seine Werte total vergimpt. 

Ausserdem finde ich kommt es zur Zeit immer häufiger vor, das sich die Threads widersprechen.
Zum einen wird gejammert das alles zu einfach ist, Raids sowie Heros und überhaupt alles nach Classic (wahlweise auch nach BC) an inis ist kacke und viiiiieeeeeel zu einfach und ja sowieso für jeden übergimp schaffbar, aber gleichzeitig wird gejammert das leute so wenig Schaden machen und sich mit wenig Gear in höhere Raids oder Heros trauen.

Man kann aber auch immer nur das negative an Sachen sehen anstatt das positive, diese Greenbobs sind die Hardhardmodes für jeglichen raid oder Hero ini, für jeden der rumweint der content ist zu einfach kann ihn ja mit randoms bestreiten die sich Froststoffhosen des Wals über den kopf ziehen und sogar Bosspuppen in OG enragen lassen...

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nasezu (26. Juni 2009)

da gebe ich dir und euch zu 100% recht . aber nur aus meiner sicht was archa betrifft berichten. ich mit meinen twink versuche eine archa gruppe zu bilden nicht ema sondern archa. nur es wird sei neusten nur eine ema grp gesucht statt archa der grund , lieber von 2 bossen was abstauben statt von einen . nur der witz ist das es in archa einen dritten boss gegen wird , wo ich leider zu geben muss ich hab kp ob der boss ein editiert wird wie ema dh archa wird um einen 3 boss bereichert, was für mich heisst lowi equipte wie meine twink naxx 10 würdig werde demnächst nicht eine ema grp suchen sondern direkt eine gruppe für den neuen boss . dh es wird nie aufhören ausser was ich nicht weiß die 3 boss in archa kommen in eine eigene instanz was soviel heisst wie lf archa und nicht direkt ema oder direkt den neuen boss


----------



## Thrungal (26. Juni 2009)

Ich versteh es einfach nicht.

Die selbst ernannten Pro-Gamer heulen allen Furz lang, dass Ulduar zu einfach ist (das ist auch meine Meinung!), beschweren sich aber in epischem Maße in den Foren, dass man in den kleinen Kuschel-Wuschel-Heros mindestens 3k DPS fahren muss, um durchzukommen.

Ulduar ist zu einfach. Naxx ist das auch.
Und das ist das Problem.

Jeder Bombo, und auch wirklich jeder, hat Naxx clear, in 90% der Fälle in einem Random-Raid, hat komplett T7,5 bekommen.

Dann ist man nach Uldu gegangen. 
Blizz hat versprochen, dass das ordentlich knackig wird.
Das heisst, das nach es wenigen Wochen im lfg heisst: "LFM random uldu, clearrun!"
Somit hat auch wirklich jeder das neue T-Set, der die Zeit zum Raiden findet.

Das hat zur Folge, dass viele in ihrer pubertären Phase der Selbstüberschätzung niemand anderen akzeptieren, die weniger als die komplette Naxx-25-Ausrüstung haben.
Zum großen Teil aus dem Grund, dass man sich nicht besonders anstrengen muss.
Einer dabei, der nicht der Roxxor ist? 
"Verdammt, da muss einer CC machen und der andere evtl mitheilen, ein anderer muss entfluchen, da mach ich nicht mit - wie soll man da ordentlich am Penis-Meter arbeiten??"

Leute, kommt mal runter.

Ich habs schon mal gepostet:
Auch ihr habt mal ne Zeit, in der ihr nicht 24/7 zocken könnt.
Da seid ihr auch froh, wenn euch jemand mitnimmt.
Aber das wird nicht laufen, wenn ihr eure Liste füllt mit Leuten, die in einer Momentaufnahme nicht den DPS erfüllen.

FL = Friendlist.
Das soll heissen, man sucht sich Freunde und nicht Pixels, die während einer Woche ne gute Ausrüstung haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2009)

Ich finde diesen DPS Wahn für normale Hero-Instanzen sowieso lächerlich. Ich war z.B. gestern in einer Hero-Instanz, da hatten wir auch einen DDler dabei, der anscheinend gerade erst 80 wurde und der hatte auch nur ca. 800 dps gefahren. Trotzdem haben wir die Instanz locker und ohne Mühen geschafft.
So haben wir unsere Marken bekommen und der neue 80er konnte sich gut ausrüsten. Gerade wenn man selbst schon T 7,5 Zeugs etc. hat, kann man doch erst recht solche Leute mitnehmen. Man selbst braucht dann von dem gedroppten Zeugs eh nichts mehr und kann dann ruhig auch mal jemanden mitnehmen der gerade erst 80 wurde und dann sind auch alle zufrieden.
Die Leute müssen ja auch irgendwie in Hero-Instanzen Fuß fassen und wenn sie keiner mitnimmt, verlieren sie irgendwann die Lust am Spiel. Hero-Instanzen und Naxx sind doch gerade für frischgewordene 80er die beste Möglichkeit sich auszurüsten.

Bei Ulduar sieht es dann natürlich schon anders aus, da sollte man nur mit entsprechend gutem Equipp rein, sonst endet es im Chaos. Aber in den normalen Hero-Inis kann man doch eigentlich jeden mitnehmen. Sehe da kein Problem.


----------



## Moktheshock (26. Juni 2009)

so is das, ich bin t7,5 ulduar 25 gear wenn wir gildenintern keinen 5 bzw 10 oder 25ten finden suchen wir rnd und ganz ehrlich wir nehmen liebe neu 80er mit, die dann halt weniger dmg machen tun aber was gutes da die eq bekommen.
Ausserdem überlegt mal ihr wollt doch mit twinks bzw wenn wir weit vorraus schauen (lvl90) doch auch den content sehen oder soll man dann sagen "ne du sorry also das grüne teil da geht garnich geh erst mal naxx eq dich t7,5 oder besser hol dir gleich t9 bevor wir mit dir ne hero gehen"


----------



## TheGui (26. Juni 2009)

@ TE
Geh doch einfach Ulduar.


----------



## Poserritter (26. Juni 2009)

Wer mit 80 und grün/blauem Equip nur 800 DPS fährt wird auch später mit NaxxKram nur 1500 machen. 
Ich habe mit meiner Jägerin (70) eine Wette gewonnen. War mit ihr in dieser Trollfestung, weiss jetzt nich wie die heisst, Eingang bei ZulDrak Lichtbresche.
Es ging darum, ob ich weniger Schaden als der Tank (74 Bär) mache.
Hab alles rausgeholt was Hit hatte und bis zum Raptorboss hatte ich 1400 DPS. Danach wurden die Mobs höher (75, 76) und mein DPS sank auf 1300. Der Tank hatte 1200 DPS und die Wette ging an mich.
Und da wollt ihr mir erzählen, dass ein 80er Jäger nur 800 DPS fährt?
Ok, meine Jägerin hat ZulAman/Marken Equip aber das 80er Questkram sollte doch wohl besser sein?

@TopicHintergedanken: da ich selbst viel arbeite und auch in meinem Hobby wow was erreichen möchte, bin ich nicht unbedingt Feind mancher Erleichterungen. Ich bin eh in einer kleinen Gilde, in der jeder gemeinsame Erfolg hart erarbeitet wird und das kostet Zeit. 

Lustige Geschichte? Gestern AK25, Raidleader: 
"wer mich kennt, weiss, ich mache einen DPS-Check. Wer beim ersten sturmwandler low DPS fährt, fliegt!"
Sturmwandler tot.. ichn bissl Schiss mit 2,9k DPS (hat da wieder was nich geprocct oder war mein Kumpel am Telefon schuld?) --> keiner wird gekickt. Ok. Gehn wirs an.
Erster Try, ein Fehlpull, Adds mit Ema am MT oder so, Heiler im Kettenblitz gestorben, MT down etc.
Man schaut ins recount: 
Raidleader 1200DPS. GZ.


----------



## Gnorfal (26. Juni 2009)

> Dass es sich hier um ein Spiel handelt und das erspielen der Belohnung eigentlich Spaß gemacht hat und keine "Arbeit" war, ja...da verschwimmen die Grenzen und Meinungen.


signed

und die, die das nicht mehr wissen, kann man nur bemitleiden, denn sie leiden extrem an Realitätsverlust....


----------



## Poserritter (26. Juni 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> signed
> 
> und die, die das nicht mehr wissen, kann man nur bemitleiden, denn sie leiden extrem an Realitätsverlust....




jo und diejenigen, die das Forum hier zu ernst nehmen, leiden unter Realitätsverlust im Quadrat(oder so), da es sich hier um eine Unterhaltungsplattform zu einem virtuellen Erlebnis handelt, also sowas von überhaupt nicht real...


----------



## Arena1 (26. Juni 2009)

oh boi.

WoW ist ein Spiel.
WoW ist ein Spiel.
WoW ist ein Spiel.

Wenn jemand mit grünem equip nach Ulduar möchte, dann soll er das tun.
Willst du ihm das etwa verbieten? "Früher war alles anders, bla bla bla"
Btw warum geht man in eine Instanz? Um anderen Leuten zu helfen?? Oder um Equip abzustauben??

............................................________........................
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,..................
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............
.........................,/...............................................”:,........
.....................,?......................................................\,.....
.................../...........................................................,}....
................./......................................................,:`^`..}....
.............../...................................................,:”........./.....
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../.....
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/...........
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}...........
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../.............
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”...............
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\...................
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__...........
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,....
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\.......................
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__..
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``.......
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\...............
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\..............


----------



## 0lorin (26. Juni 2009)

Als ich frisch 80 war mit meinem Hunter, bin ich auch noch mit größtenteils grün-blauem equip in Heros gegangen, auch random, und der Dmg stimmte immer.
Es kommt nicht unbedingt auf das Equip an, wenn jemand seinen Char einfach nicht spielen kann, und z.B. bei soloBossen salve spammt, kommt der auch mit Ulduarequip nicht wirklich weit.

Solange jemand jedoch seinen Char spielen kann, sollte er gerne mitgehen, mich freut es immer wenn nicht jedes Item entzaubert werden muss, selbst die blauen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Juni 2009)

Gestern abend Nexus Heroic: Eine Gruppe mit äusserst mässigem Equip ist 5 mal an der Magistrix gescheitert. Mal bekam unser Heilerdin die Aggro und wurde umgeputzt, dann patzte der Tank - aber voila, beim 6. Anlauf lag die "dumme Kuh" im Staub. Und bis zum 5. Wipe hat keiner Schuldzuweisungen ausgesprochen, sondern es wurden Taktiken diskutiert, wie man die Sache nun meistert. Geschafft haben wir die Ini am Ende trotzdem. 

Vor ein paar Tagen Burg Utgarde Hero: Der Heilschami meckert schon beim ersten Mob, dass die DPS nicht ausreicht (ausser bei mir, mit 33% am Gesamtschaden als Dotlock *Hat mich natürlich gefreut*, aber hat mir keinen Dünkel beschert) Prompt schaffen wir den ersten Boss nicht und der Schami geht nach dem ersten Wipe aus der Gruppe. Wir laden einen anderen Heiler ein, der einfach nur heilte anstatt zu meckern und voila - der Boss liegt. 

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist, dass es häufig auf die Einstellung und Zusammenspiel der Gruppe ankommt, ob etwas geschafft wird oder nicht. Dann klappt es auch mit durchschnittlich wenig Schaden.


----------



## -Darxx (26. Juni 2009)

Echt mal, wenn die schlecht equiped sind nimm sie einfach nicht mit. Du bist ja selbre schuld wenn du solche Leute mitnimmst. Es gibt ja wohl genug leute die gutes equip haben.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Juni 2009)

-Darxx schrieb:


> Echt mal, wenn die schlecht equiped sind nimm sie einfach nicht mit. Du bist ja selbre schuld wenn du solche Leute mitnimmst. Es gibt ja wohl genug leute die gutes equip haben.



Du hast offenbar rein gar nichts verstanden.


----------



## callahan123 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich züchte mir gerade einen Mage hoch, der ist jetzt 76. Auf diesem Level wird bereits mit der Halle der Blitze die erste 80er Instanz angezeigt, für welche man mit Wappenrock auch schon Ruf bekommen kann. Problem ist jedoch, dass die Bosse hier Level 82 haben, also ganze 6 Level über mir. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, was dass für mein Hit-Cap bedeutet...

Egal, habe mich trotzdem in die Gruppensuche eingetragen, relativ schnell kam ein Invite. Drei 80er (Tank, Heal und Hexe) und ein 79er Warrior. Im Endeffekt bin ich 2 x gestorben, da die jeweils 9000er Hämmer meine Lebensleiste überstiegen :-), trotzdem ging es recht gut. Vom Schaden her lag ich mit 900 dps knapp hinter dem Hexer, was zum grössten Teil daran lag, dass jeder dritte Zauber verfehlte und mein Equip noch grösstenteils aus Karazeiten stammt. Den meisten dps machte der DK-Tank mit 1,5k, wie gesagt ein 80er. 

Hat es mich gestört, dass die Leute so wenig Schaden gemacht haben? 
Respektiere ich sie deswegen weniger?
Hat es die Gruppe gestört, dass ich so wenig beitragen konnte?

Ein dreifaches NEIN. Nach HdB sind wir noch HDZ4 gegangen, was auch einwandfrei lief. Absolut stressfrei, keine Hektik, einfach nur Inzen zocken. Nach Stratholme haben wir uns gegenseitig in die FL eingetragen und fertig. Hier hatte es gereicht einen guten Tank und einen guten Heiler zu haben. 

Was will ich damit sagen? Die Instanzen waren relativ einfach zu bewältigen, niemand musste hier aussergewöhnliches leisten. Und genau darum ging es, nicht der Schwierigkeitsgrad war entscheidend für den Spaß sondern die Gruppe, die einfach nur entspannt und freundlich miteinander umging. 
Wenn diese Leute sich entscheiden mal ne Hero zu gehen, dann werde ich sie mit meinem Main unterstützen, der das eigentlich auch nicht mehr "nötig" hätte.

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass man solche Gruppen heutzutage nur sehr schwer durch Zufall findet. Keine Frage, aber wichtig ist, DASS es sie noch gibt.


----------



## itismenotyou (26. Juni 2009)

Hi at all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich verstehe den Tread so , dass der Verfasser nicht prinzipiell gegen schlecht equipte Mitspieler ist sondern nur gegen schlecht equipte dumme Mitspieler. Die sich ihren Char in sechs Wochen auf Level 80 gespielt haben und von nichts  ne Ahnung haben.
Ich spiele selber gerade mal 5 - 6 Monate habe einen Druiden auf Level 80 und hab nur einmal bis jetzt eine "Hero" von innen gesehen und das nur auf Druck. Ich wurde ingame angequatscht "kannste heilen" worauf ich schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen hab das 1. ich das Bäumchen noch nicht wirklich kann 2. ich noch keine Ausrüstung habe und 3. Gerade mal einen Heilboni von (ich glaub) 1100 hatte. Unbelehrbar, ach quatsch das wird schon heil einfach ein bisschen ... Und hat natürlich nicht geklappt!! Das war mir ne Lehre ich lerne fleißig weiter hab mir von Ehrenpunkten oder Steinsplitter und quest jetzt so nach und nach Ausrüstung zusammengefarmt und nu kratz ich langsam an dem 2000 Heilboni und könnte normale 80ger Inis heilen. 
Geht aber keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also leutz jammert nicht ihr zehrt manchmal auch Newbies einfach mit und beschwert euch trotz besseren Wissens über die Unfähigkeit.
Einfach mal abwägen und im Einzelfall entscheiden.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich züchte mir gerade einen Mage hoch, der ist jetzt 76. Auf diesem Level wird bereits mit der Halle der Blitze die erste 80er Instanz angezeigt, für welche man mit Wappenrock auch schon Ruf bekommen kann. Problem ist jedoch, dass die Bosse hier Level 82 haben, also ganze 6 Level über mir. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen, was dass für mein Hit-Cap bedeutet...
> 
> Egal, habe mich trotzdem in die Gruppensuche eingetragen, relativ schnell kam ein Invite. Drei 80er (Tank, Heal und Hexe) und ein 79er Warrior. Im Endeffekt bin ich 2 x gestorben, da die jeweils 9000er Hämmer meine Lebensleiste überstiegen :-), trotzdem ging es recht gut. Vom Schaden her lag ich mit 900 dps knapp hinter dem Hexer, was zum grössten Teil daran lag, dass jeder dritte Zauber verfehlte und mein Equip noch grösstenteils aus Karazeiten stammt. Den meisten dps machte der DK-Tank mit 1,5k, wie gesagt ein 80er.
> 
> ...



Im Grunde mein reden ...


----------



## Eltin (26. Juni 2009)

Poserritter schrieb:


> Lustige Geschichte? Gestern AK25, Raidleader:
> "wer mich kennt, weiss, ich mache einen DPS-Check. Wer beim ersten sturmwandler low DPS fährt, fliegt!"
> Sturmwandler tot.. ichn bissl Schiss mit 2,9k DPS (hat da wieder was nich geprocct oder war mein Kumpel am Telefon schuld?) --> keiner wird gekickt. Ok. Gehn wirs an.
> Erster Try, ein Fehlpull, Adds mit Ema am MT oder so, Heiler im Kettenblitz gestorben, MT down etc.
> ...



Das ist doch normal, in 89% aller Fälle wo jemand so etwas schreibt fährt er selber < 1,5K oder entpupt sich als Movmentgimp. Die restlichen 10% sind dann die eigendlich sehr guten Spieler, die sich aber mit dem DPS-Spruch wieder selber disqualifiziert haben. Fragt sich nur noch was ist mit dem fehlenden Prozent^^


----------



## -Darxx (26. Juni 2009)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Hm, stimmt ist wirklich seltsam. Muss die Schuld des Spiels sein, so wie es die Schuld des Lebens ist, dass Jugendliche während der Pubertät durchdrehen, Frauen während des Streitens grundsätzlich mit unpassenden Behauptungen und Anschuldigungen deine Argumentationsstrategie zerstören, alle Ampeln immer dann rot sind, wenn man es eilig hat und mittlerweile jeder Fernsehsender meint zur gleichen Zeit eine Werbepauseeinlegen zu müssen.



mehr bitte.


----------



## Grotuk (26. Juni 2009)

Also ich geb dem Treadersteller teilweise recht. Es ist kein Problem auch mit wenig Aufwand sich nen blaues Equitment zusammenzufarmen. Mit Grün muss man wirklich nicht in ne Heroini rein. Aber und hier geht die Kritik los dieses ganze DPS geseiere geht mir auf dne Sack. Statt zu meckern und zu flamen gebt dne leuten tips wie sie besser werden. Udn ohne Übung auch in Heroinis ist eine verbesserung eh nicht möglich. Von daher seit nachsichtig mit den armen unterstützt sie anstatt zu meckern und jeder hat mal klein angefangen keiner war schon mit lvl 1 der supderduperüberr0xx0r.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Juni 2009)

Diese ganze DPS Hysterie ist sowieso totaler Schwachsinn aus dem einfachen Grunde:

Es hängt oft von unglaublich vielen nicht direkt beeinflussbaren Faktoren ab, wieviel Schaden gemacht wird. 

- Critglück
- Evtl. Buffood/ Trinkets
- Empfänglichkeit der Mobs für eine bestimmte Art von Schaden
- Buffs der Gruppenmitglieder
- Tagesform
- Kampfablauf - eigene Position - Taktiken 
- Ping
- Dauer des Kampfes (Für den Gebrechenshexer umso besser, wenn der Kampf länger dauert)

Ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass ich im Schaden als Dotlock ziemlich weit hinten lag und ein anderes Mal ziemlich weit vorne ... und das bei gleichem Equip und gleicher Skillrotation. Hängt damit zusammen, dass Mobs manchmal so schnell fallen, dass kaum etwas durchtickt.


----------



## iRoniQ (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Randruns sind nicht mehr möglich wir machen intern in der Gilde immer Heros für Marken fun zeitvertreib wie auch immer und das klappt perfekt kaum nimmt man 1-2 Rands mit kann das schon im chaos änden weil sie wie schon erwähnt nicht 1 epic haben was auch nicht schlimm wäre wenn der von seiner Klasse annhung hätte.

Find es auch schade das sich WoW in diese Richtung entwickelt aber wie schon so oft "GELD REGIERT DIE WELT" wegen paar Spieler die wirklich zeit reinstecken loht sich WoW seit WLTOK nicht mehr.

60 > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
pewpeww


----------



## Genickbruch (26. Juni 2009)

Ja Ja Pre.Quest gibbet es nicht mehr.Zugangsquest wurden abgeschafft. Ruf farmen um hero zu gehen wurde angeschafft. Danke Blizz. Die grünequippten lassen sich durch Innis und Schlachtzüge u. Ema ziehen und sahnen dann noch den loot ab. Danke Blizz. Habt Ihr gut gemacht.
Denk schon die haben das bei Blizz gemerkt, dass sie einige Böcke geschossen haben können das aber nicht rückgängig machen.
Tja das Spiel ist bissel verkorkst geworden. Ich liebe es immer noch und jeder der es spielt auch. Leute wir müssen damit leben.


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. Juni 2009)

Steipilz schrieb:


> ich war schon in heros da hatten die 700dps... war glaube nen hexchen. also das sind halt einfach spieler die ihren char nett beherrschen, stört mich persönlich wenig da ichs mehr ampsant statt störend finde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schonmal davon gehört, dass ein Hexchen Anlaufzeit braucht? Sowie andere Klassen auch?

Schonmal eine Hero mit 'Epic&Rare'-equipten Leuten gemacht (findet man heute nicht mehr, aber zu Beginn von WotLK, als keiner Full Epics hatte). Die Kämpfe dauerten länger, dafür waren die DPS-Zahlen etwas gleich.
Heute mach ich mit meinem Mage auch keinen Schaden mehr am Trash. Wieso auch? Bis ich die Castzeit abgesessen habe, sind die Full-Epics und besonders Palas/Krieger/DK (alles ohne grosse Anlaufphase) bei den Mobs schon auf 40-30% runter.

Is doch klar, dass ein Itemlevel 187-200 (Epic und Rare) Spieler nicht sein Potential zeigen kann, wenn Itemlevel 213-226er die Kämpfe auf eine lachhafte Dauer minimieren.

Mein Ele läuft zurzeit auch durch Heros (3 Epics, andere Items 187-200) und ich steh meistens gleich vor dem Tank. So der Gruppe erklärt, verstehen sies dann aber und mal ehrlich. Ich sterbe nicht in HDB Hero bei Loken oder in Occulus, dann sollen sies auch schlucken, dass ich normalen Hero-Dmg fahre.

Und nochmals: 1.8-2.2K reicht völlig für Naxx10 / 2.5-2.7K für Naxx25


----------



## Rheyvan (26. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> DU bist mit lvl 80 natürlich nicht sofort in die erste HC ini rein.
> DU hattest mit lvl 80 natürlich sofort full epic.
> 
> Wieviele Threads sollte es denn noch geben? Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt, hört einfach auf anstatt in irgendwelchen Threads mimimi zu posten.



Kann ich auch nur unterschreiben. Natürlich gibts, weil alles viel einfach und schneller erreicht wird, mehr "spielnoobs". Aber oft sinds auch Spieler die erst mit wotlk angefangen haben zu spieln und ähm.. die wollen halt auch nicht zuerst alle alten inis durchmurksen so wie wir, sondern vielleicht mit nem kumpel spielen der schon 80 ist und raidet.
Und eben.. wems nicht gefällt kann in seine Acc-Verwaltung gehen und dort auf den hübschen Ich-kündige-Abo-Knopf drücken.
Geschafft, ihr müsst nicht mehr Weh-oh-weh spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw. kommen immer mehr mmorpgs auf den Markt... sucht euch was aus.


----------



## Akium (26. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> als tank bist du frisch 80 NICHT crittimmun



Unfug.  Man investiere lumpige 100 G für die blauen Schmiedeteile, und du bist ready für jede Hero.  Critimmun inclusive. 


Gestern hat sich bei uns ne Diszi-Priesterin, die einen Tag Lvl 80 war, als dritter Heiler durch Ulduar 10 schleifen lassen. 
Bis zum 6 oder 7 Boss sind die gekommen, und die Tante hat ordenlich gelootet. 

Man muss nur frech und dreist sein, und einfach irgendwo mitrennen, dann braucht man sich für überhaupt nix vorzubereiten.
Das sind dann die Kandidaten, mit Itemlevel 226, ohne Kopfverzauberung + Schulterverzauberung, weils an Ruf fehlt. 

Ich werde in Zukunft die Gruppen leaven, wo solche Aktionen stattfinden, nur ist dann zu befürchten, dass man keine Gruppen mehr findet, weil es mittlerweile völlig normal ist. ^^
Die Leute überspringen alles... werden 80, und rennen nen Tag danach in Naxx25/Ulduar10 rum.


----------

